# How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want.



## Gradular

BACKUP! BACKUP! BACKUP! If something goes wrong it makes it easier to get back to your setup.

Copy that backup to a computer or cloud storage. You will be messing with all the partitions, including the main storage (SD card). You might have to format the SD card or doctor the whole device, which would delete your backup. This will take a lil bit of time, especially if uploading it. I suggest using a zip program with compression to make uploading and downloading easier.

This is all done in WebOS. If you haven't already, install preware on your TouchPad. Go here for instructions on that. Get the webos quick install from here.
Go into preware and search for a program called tailor and install it.

First you need to unmount the USB (media partition. This is the sd card in Android. To procede any further, you will first need to check the file system. This will take about 5-7 minutes on a 32GB TouchPad!! * If you get an error that pops up right away, don't worry; just run it again.*

You can now resize the partition. Decide how much more space you need to add to another partition and subtract that from the number in "Partition Size". I took out 40 megs as an example. Enter that number in the text box and click resize partition. This will take a while longer then the filesystem check, about 15 minutes. You can then remount the usb (media) partition.

The Unused space at the bottom is how much space was given up by the "resize partition" command. It will not exactly match what you took out. It's been rounded to the nearest block size.

Select the partition you want to add to. I chose the Android (system), since that is what most people will change. Again you need to check the file system. This is a much smaller partition and is done in a few seconds. *Again , if you get an error in the file system check, run it again!*

You can now add the unused space to the partition size. (Please note in my example that the file system used is 355 megs. This is how much space is taken up by the cm10 -12162012 build and the official 101112012 gapps package.) Click Resize partition.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:35706]

Your all done! Reboot your touchpad and you will see you have added space in Android in a program that tells you the system partition size. (Titanium backup for example)





RolandDeschain79 has recently made a video to explain how its done.

Thanks to rwhitby of webosnation for developing Tailor and Nevertells for telling me about it!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Here is my current versions of my system resize scripts. Flash through recovery.
This will increase your system to the size listed and no more. Reflashing will not make your system any bigger.
changelog

0.1 test

0.2 test

0.3 initial release

0.4 added more warnings to reboot decreased unpartitioned space.

Known bugs: A few megs of unpartitioned space might be left.

update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_400-0.4.zip
update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_432-0.4.zip
update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_512-0.4.zip Thanks Cody for coding this up!

The following scripts will increase your data partition to the specified sizes. They are useful for datamedia based roms like Milaq's 10.2 and most CM 11 roms. You must have enough freespace on the media (sd card) partition equal or more then the differance in the current and new size.

16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_8192-0.1.zip 
16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_10752-0.1.zip

32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_12288-0.1.zip
32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_16320-0.1.zip
32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_20480-0.1.zip 
32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_24576-0.1.zip

64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_40960-0.1.zip
64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_49152-0.1.zip
64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_56320-0.1.zip

WARNING: Using the following scripts will remove all system and data files. You must have a backup to restore or a ROM and GApps ready to flash after rebooting!!
update-cm-tenderloin-system_reset_400.zip
update-cm-tenderloin-system_reset_425.zip

To just scan the system without changes, run this in recovery.
update-cm-tenderloin-system_scan.zip

Follow this thread for more information to converting your partitions to work with data/media builds. 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...Recovery,-Rom-Notes-+-Install-Guide-(4-08-14)


----------



## rumbi

Did it, works great!


----------



## blunij

So, one would use this and not have to completely reinstall using Acmeinstaller3 to get the extra space needed to correctly upgrade to cm10?


----------



## Gradular

As a last resort, yes. I have heard of some people who can't use their micro usb port and only charge through the touchstone. They can't run novaterm because the usb port is broken. I would only do it then. If you have no access to a computer.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Good to know. May have to come back when I have more time to try this vs the cm7 sdcard/resize zips. 
Google is great, but direct links to Preware and and basic overview ( maybe post 2) would be handy to avoid any confusion from the uninitiated.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Good to know. May have to come back when I have more time to try this vs the cm7 sdcard/resize zips.
> Google is great, but direct links to Preware and and basic overview ( maybe post 2) would be handy to avoid any confusion from the uninitiated.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


Yeah working on that and pics as well. The app is giving me issues for pics... Gotta get to a computer on some point...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Good to know. May have to come back when I have more time to try this vs the cm7 sdcard/resize zips.
> Google is great, but direct links to Preware and and basic overview ( maybe post 2) would be handy to avoid any confusion from the uninitiated.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


Unless Gradular says otherwise, this is not for increasing internal memory in Android that the 2048 memory fix does. This is to increase one's /system partition size for the purpose of preparing to install CM10. Using this gets spare memory from a different place than the memory fix does. Gradular, correct me if I'm wrong on this.
Man, I hope there aren't too many folks running round with broken usb ports! I have seen too many folks report that they ended up with a bricked TP because they thought the TouchStone was charging when in fact it wasn't.

Edit: I went back and reread the OP and it does look like the spare memory is being stolen from the USB drive/SD card, but it is being added to the /system partition, not internal memory.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Unless Gradular says otherwise, this is not for increasing internal memory in Android that the 2048 memory fix does. This is to increase one's /system partition size for the purpose of preparing to install CM10. Using this gets spare memory from a different place than the memory fix does. Gradular, correct me if I'm wrong on this.
> Man, I hope there aren't too many folks running round with broken usb ports! I have seen too many folks report that they ended up with a bricked TP because they thought the TouchStone was charging when in fact it wasn't.
> 
> Edit: I went back and reread the OP and it does look like the spare memory is being stolen from the USB drive/SD card, but it is being added to the /system partition, not internal memory.


Read the title, NT. Lol. Yes you can also use this to add space to the internal memory or /data partition and the cache partition if someone really needs it. But for just adding the set amount, JC's memory fixes are easier to do. My way allows you make it what size you please.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Read the title, NT. Lol. Yes you can also use this to add space to the internal memory or /data partition and the cache partition if someone really needs it. But for just adding the set amount, JC's memory fixes are easier to do. My way allows you make it what size you please.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Yup, it says /system, /data and /cache partitions. Which one of those constitutes the internal memory that starts out at around 1.5GB in size and is increased when one runs Sullin's memory fix? Or asking another way, if one runs Sullin's memory fix, which one of those three will tailor see an increase in?

Anyway, that is why I asked for clarification from you. Thanks


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Yup, it says /system, /data and /cache partitions. Which one of those constitutes the internal memory that starts out at around 1.5GB in size and is increased when one runs Sullin's memory fix? Or asking another way, if one runs Sullin's memory fix, which one of those three will tailor see an increase in?
> 
> Anyway, that is why I asked for clarification from you. Thanks


/data is the internal memory.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## garux

*Their are so many forums, I can't keep up with them. Does J C Sullin's memory fix apply to CM9 or just CM10? If so, could someone please tell me where the link is?*


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> /data is the internal memory.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


So you have used tailor to increase the /data partition(internal memory) to 1.9GB?


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> *Their are so many forums, I can't keep up with them. Does J C Sullin's memory fix apply to CM9 or just CM10? If so, could someone please tell me where the link is?*


Any of them, 7/9/10 and there is only one thread for discussion of that:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> So you have used tailor to increase the /data partition(internal memory) to 1.9GB?


 At that point I had not, but I added 50 megs just to make sure their was no issues there either.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

I have been reading the Webos Nation forum by rwhtby the developer of this program. Based on what I read, I have come to the conclusion this is an extremely dangerous program. One could easily brick their TouchPad to the point of not being recoverable. I would not recommend it for anyone less than the most experienced users. It is only in beta release and I doubt it will ever move to a full release because of it dangerous nature. I see no harm using it to check the size of one's partitions, but as long as the developers can provide us with the tools to maintain our Touchpads, I would stick with them. Tailor even reported I have 19mib of free space and I am not comfortable with trying to recover that back to one of my partitions.

Thanks Gradular for bringing this to the attention of those adventurous enough to try it. I'm just not one of them.


----------



## Gradular

Yes. It can be dangerous if you mess with the boot partition, but access to that is blocked. Other then if you reboot while an operation is being performed, you'll be ok.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## rumbi

I think it's not more dangerous than ACMEInstaller (1,2,3) or ACMEUnistaller since these tools change the partition table or the partition sizes of yout touchpad too.


----------



## Gradular

rumbi said:


> I think it's not more dangerous than ACMEInstaller (1,2,3) or ACMEUnistaller since these tools change the partition table or the partition sizes of yout touchpad to.


Exactly.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

rumbi said:


> I think it's not more dangerous than ACMEInstaller (1,2,3) or ACMEUnistaller since these tools change the partition table or the partition sizes of yout touchpad too.


I disagree. The ACMEInstaller programs perform their function via a script that has been written to do specific things in a very precise and controlled manor. With Tailor on the other hand, it is possible to do things that if the person doing them does not fully understand what they are doing, can cause irreparable damage.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> I disagree. The ACMEInstaller programs perform their function via a script that has been written to do specific things in a very precise and controlled manor. With Tailor on the other hand, it is possible to do things that if the person doing them does not fully understand what they are doing, can cause irreparable damage.


 It does the same things that the script does. The same risks are there. Tailor wont let you make the partition smaller then the used space. The only time you can screw up a partition is to interrupt it suddenly, which can happen in either case. Yes, it's not for everyone, but neither is rooting and flashing roms.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## darkassain

It actually can't cause irreparable damage, since at worst you might have to do a acme unnistall/webos reinstall/novaterm commands and at best just do a fsck and/or repartion again. Yes you might lose data, but you should be backing up your data on this tablet anyways as a good measure...;-)

Only irreperrable damage happens with messing with the /boot partion which this doesnt do.

And good job gradular i would have done a similar tut, but just got lazy and never dit it heh


----------



## jwhood

Thanks grad for making this and finding this tool,as u already know my pc took a sh-t and ive had no way to resize partitions,ill be doing this later this eveninng and let you know if it works or if i blow my tp to smithereans!!: ) j/k

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> Thanks grad for making this and finding this tool,as u already know my pc took a sh-t and ive had no way to resize partitions,ill be doing this later this eveninng and let you know if it works or if i blow my tp to smithereans!!: ) j/k
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


 No problem JW!! Let me know how it goes. Don't forget to update your moboot and cwm ot twrp before you start this and back up!!!


----------



## jwhood

I cant do this cause i never installed preware before when my pc was working "DAMMIT"!!!









Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> I cant do this cause i never installed preware before when my pc was working "DAMMIT"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Borrow a computer real fast. :0

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> Borrow a computer real fast. :0
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


is there an android program(apk) that will resize partition instead of using preware and the tailor program

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> is there an android program(apk) that will resize partition instead of booting back into webos way
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


If there is, I haven't found one yet. I'm looking into ways to do it more safely in Android, without the risk of someone soft-bricking their device or corrupting data.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

I found an app called "not enough space on market will that work it lets you make/take memory from else where on the phone,here is link too what im talking about...https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.voilaweb.mobile.notenoughspace

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> I found an app called "not enough space on market will that work it lets you make/take memory from else where on the phone,here is link too what im talking about...https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.voilaweb.mobile.notenoughspace
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


I checked it out. It works by moving apps to any partition instead of just the sd card.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Ok, I'm gonna start working on a script to resize the system partition. It might be awhile before I get it out for testing even. Like the big devs here, i'll be working on it in my free time

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## jcsullins

Gradular said:


> Ok, I'm gonna start working on a script to resize the system partition. It might be awhile before I get it out for testing even. Like the big devs here, i'll be working on it in my free time
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


You can't really do it from within a running Android system (since the partitions are mounted/being used by it).

Only way (other than through webOS or another bootable image) is through recovery like I did for the /data resize.


----------



## jwhood

jcsullins said:


> You can't really do it from within a running Android system (since the partitions are mounted/being used by it).
> 
> Only way (other than through webOS or another bootable image) is through recovery like I did for the /data resize.


thanks for the info jc and grad,i have no access to a computer at all it would be great if someone could create a script for ppl that has no access to a pc or have never had preware on there device

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> thanks for the info jc and grad,i have no access to a computer at all it would be great if someone could create a script for ppl that has no access to a pc or have never had preware on there device
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


That's my intention. To do a recovery script that modifies the system under only certain conditions. The data increase script gave me the idea.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

jwhood said:


> That's my intention. To do a recovery script that modifies the system under only certain conditions. The data increase script gave me the idea.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


I'm curious why all the interest in increasing the /system size. With J.C.'s CM10 and gapps 20121211 installed and the videos in the system/media folder deleted, I have around 50MB of /system space left. Green said that if we got to the point that more space was needed, ACMEInstaller would be modified to add the needed space.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> I'm curious why all the interest in increasing the /system size. With J.C.'s CM10 and gapps 20121211 installed and the videos in the system/media folder deleted, I have around 50MB of /system space left. Green said that if we got to the point that more space was needed, ACMEInstaller would be modified to add the needed space.


 At this point, it is for people who don't have access to a computer they can run Acmeinstaller from. And I also point out the 50 megs free if done with the latest build and the 20221011 gapps. Lol. You messed up there!

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## John777

Or for people (idiots?) like me who haven't had tp on the umbilical cord since gb days. i'm going to try this 
mmethod rsn.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> At this point, it is for people who don't have access to a computer they can run Acmeinstaller from. And I also point out the 50 megs free if done with the latest build and the 20221011 gapps. Lol. You messed up there!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


Sorry, don't get it. What did I mess up? J.C. says it can't be done without a PC via a script. Looks like your Tailor idea is your best method. Don't know that I would want to be trying to maintain a TP without a PC available. What happened to yours?


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Sorry, don't get it. What did I mess up? J.C. says it can't be done without a PC via a script. Looks like your Tailor idea is your best method. Don't know that I would want to be trying to maintain a TP without a PC available. What happened to yours?


 you quoted the wrong gapps date. don't worry, I'm not ripping your head off. Reread what JC said. It can be done via a recovery script. I just gotta work it up right so it doesn't keep on adding space like the data zips. His got fried.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## John777

It worked! At least so far. Got cm10 installed but haven't done much with it yet.

Followed instructions in op but file system check in android system failed with a bunch of inode errors (and some others; don't recall).
Went to twrp, wiped cache/dalvic/factory reset/system. Back to Tailor; now file system check worked ok and I got things resized.

It was weird, because last night I flashed moboot 0.3.8 and got got twrp 2.3.3.0 via goomanager. And did the full wipe, which I figured would clear that corruption I've read about.

Anyway, if anyone tries this, and file system check fails, try wiping everything beforehand.

Thanks for posting this, Gradular, and thanks to everyone else who develops and supports. You can tell from my post count that i don't post much. I don't have to, thanks to you guys; solutions are usually already there.


----------



## Gradular

John777 said:


> It worked! At least so far. Got cm10 installed but haven't done much with it yet.
> 
> Followed instructions in op but file system check in android system failed with a bunch of inode errors (and some others; don't recall).
> Went to twrp, wiped cache/dalvic/factory reset/system. Back to Tailor; now file system check worked ok and I got things resized.
> 
> It was weird, because last night I flashed moboot 0.3.8 and got got twrp 2.3.3.0 via goomanager. And did the full wipe, which I figured would clear that corruption I've read about.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone tries this, and file system check fails, try wiping everything beforehand.
> 
> Thanks for posting this, Gradular, and thanks to everyone else who develops and supports. You can tell from my post count that i don't post much. I don't have to, thanks to you guys; solutions are usually already there.


How did the file system check come up?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## John777

Gradular said:


> How did the file system check come up?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Here's the steps I took:
1) Installed moboot 038
2) Upgraded latest twrp (2.3.3.0).
3) wiped cache/dalvic/factory reset/system
4) Flashed cm9 12/30 and gapps.
5) Reinstalled enough apps to get by (es fileexplorer; goomanager, rom toolbox, etc). I didn't want to take chance of corrupting anything at this point with older nandroid backups, and figured I'm going to cm10 anyway.
6) Nandroid backup.
7) WebOS, and Tailor.
8) unmount the USB, Check fs, Resize
9) select Android (system)
10) Check fs
At thsi point I got error message; something like "check failed; try again". There was also a repair option which I tried and it didn't help.

I then booted to recovery and wiped cache/dalvic/factory reset/system again. Went back to tailor and fs check on Android (system) worked fine.

Except for a couple senior moments, flashing cm10 went fine after that.


----------



## Gradular

John777 said:


> Here's the steps I took:
> 1) Installed moboot 038
> 2) Upgraded latest twrp (2.3.3.0).
> 3) wiped cache/dalvic/factory reset/system
> 4) Flashed cm9 12/30 and gapps.
> 5) Reinstalled enough apps to get by (es fileexplorer; goomanager, rom toolbox, etc). I didn't want to take chance of corrupting anything at this point with older nandroid backups, and figured I'm going to cm10 anyway.
> 6) Nandroid backup.
> 7) WebOS, and Tailor.
> 8) unmount the USB, Check fs, Resize
> 9) select Android (system)
> 10) Check fs
> At thsi point I got error message; something like "check failed; try again". There was also a repair option which I tried and it didn't help.
> 
> I then booted to recovery and wiped cache/dalvic/factory reset/system again. Went back to tailor and fs check on Android (system) worked fine.
> 
> Except for a couple senior moments, flashing cm10 went fine after that.


Oh. Actually that's normal. I thought I put something in there about it failing the first time is usual, but ill put it in better words and highlight it when I can get to a computer. It should have taken a repair if you tried again.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Oh. Actually that's normal. I thought I put something in there about it failing the first time is usual, but ill put it in better words and highlight it when I can get to a computer. It should have taken a repair if you tried again.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


From what I can make out from your posts, you have a PC. Using ACME3 would do all of what you did in basically one step. Do you not have novacom installed on your PC? Unless I misunderstood Gradular, he is going to all this trouble because he does not have a PC available to him.


----------



## John777

nevertells said:


> From what I can make out from your posts, you have a PC. Using ACME3 would do all of what you did in basically one step. Do you not have novacom installed on your PC? Unless I misunderstood Gradular, he is going to all this trouble because he does not have a PC available to him.


Nah, NT, I'm doing this because it's there. And it give me a chance to learn more what's going on behind the scenes. And because it takes me back to my early computing days when we were buying old cpm machines and trying figure a way to get 400k onto a 390k floppy.

But mostly just 'cause it's there.


----------



## John777

Gradular said:


> Oh. Actually that's normal. I thought I put something in there about it failing the first time is usual, but ill put it in better words and highlight it when I can get to a computer. It should have taken a repair if you tried again.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Ahh, I see the confusion; you did mention possible failure but in the usb section (which of course didn't fail for me).

The error message was kinda funny; wish I'd written it down something to the effect of "try repairing it and if that doesn't work try repair again. If you still get errors reboot and hope." Tends to induce a heart attack.

Well, if I ever get another TP, maybe I'll do it the easy, AcmeInstaller3 way.


----------



## Gradular

John777 said:


> Ahh, I see the confusion; you did mention possible failure but in the usb section (which of course didn't fail for me).
> 
> The error message was kinda funny; wish I'd written it down something to the effect of "try repairing it and if that doesn't work try repair again. If you still get errors reboot and hope." Tends to induce a heart attack.
> 
> Well, if I ever get another TP, maybe I'll do it the easy, AcmeInstaller3 way.


 yeah. I think that's kind of what it says when the check fails. Lol

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

I should have something out in the next day or two. I'm having some success. I'm still rusty, but its like riding a bike.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> I should have something out in the next day or two. I'm having some success. I'm still rusty, but its like riding a bike.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Thanks for trying to help ppl out that have no pc!!!
Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Okay. Here is my first community test of my system resize scripts. JC's. Datascripts were a big help. Each script will only run if the system is below the size of the patch. So it wont make your system partition wastefully big.

Known bug: there are sometimes up to 10 megs of space being unused by any partition. Also I do not know how this will act with lots of inode errors. If someone with know inode errors with access to a computer could test this first and post your results, that would be most helpful!

Update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_400-0.3.zip: http://www27.zippyshare.com/v/27369584/file.html
Update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_425-0.3.zip: http://www38.zippyshare.com/v/15556979/file.html

Any feed back is greatly appreciated!
Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Okay. Here is my first community test of my system resize scripts. JC's. Datascripts were a big help. Each script will only run if the system is below the size of the patch. So it wont make your system partition wastefully big.
> 
> Known bug: there are sometimes up to 10 megs of space being unused by any partition. Also I do not know how this will act with lots of inode errors. If someone with know inode errors with access to a computer could test this first and post your results, that would be most helpful!
> 
> Update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_400-0.3.zip: http://www27.zippysh...69584/file.html
> Update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_425-0.3.zip: http://www38.zippysh...56979/file.html
> 
> Any feed back is greatly appreciated!
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Just for clarity for all users, this is flashed using CWM or TWRP?

So if my /system is reporting as 394MB, then does this increase it to 400 or 425 or add that much?

Do I understand that if one already has a corruption free /system, then this will install without inode errors?

When I was playing around with Tailor, it showed the 10MB unused space. Does your script deal with that or error out? Can one use Tailor to recapture that unused memory?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> Okay. Here is my first community test of my system resize scripts. JC's. Datascripts were a big help. Each script will only run if the system is below the size of the patch. So it wont make your system partition wastefully big.
> 
> Known bug: there are sometimes up to 10 megs of space being unused by any partition. Also I do not know how this will act with lots of inode errors. If someone with know inode errors with access to a computer could test this first and post your results, that would be most helpful!
> 
> Update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_400-0.3.zip: http://www27.zippyshare.com/v/27369584/file.html
> Update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_425-0.3.zip: http://www38.zippyshare.com/v/15556979/file.html
> 
> Any feed back is greatly appreciated!
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


 hey grad i got the new cwr should i be alright flashing this with the new cwr since itis fixed and that being that it should not give me any iode erorrs since it was fixed,and also do i run this in a script manager or flash it in recovery,once its flashed can i flash cm10 and gapps over my cm9?? Thanks for all your hard work and if i could hit the "thanks" button 11,000,000,000 times i would cause this helped me out alot,one more question should i do the 400 mb or the 425mb resize file??? 

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Just for clarity for all users, this is flashed using CWM or TWRP?


Yes, it is flashed through recovery



> So if my /system is reporting as 394MB, then does this increase it to 400 or 425 or add that much?


It will increase it to around 400 or 425 depending on which zip you flash. 
Edit: I tested it out and since it seems since the partition size is 400mb, it will not resize. Even though it reports the 394mb, that is the file system size. I'm guessing the other 6 is the inode table?



> Do I understand that if one already has a corruption free /system, then this will install without inode errors?


Yes



> When I was playing around with Tailor, it showed the 10MB unused space. Does your script deal with that or error out? Can one use Tailor to recapture that unused memory?


That's the bug. I have to find a way to recovery the unused space. It only errors out if for some reason there is not enough free space to enlarge the system partition. That should not happen in this current version.



> Keep up the good work.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> hey grad i got the new cwr should i be alright flashing this with the new cwr since itis fixed and that being that it should not give me any iode erorrs since it was fixed,and also do i run this in a script manager or flash it in recovery,once its flashed can i flash cm10 and gapps over my cm9?? Thanks for all your hard work and if i could hit the "thanks" button 11,000,000,000 times i would cause this helped me out alot,one more question should i do the 400 mb or the 425mb resize file???
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


You flash it through recovery. I would hold off until people report back how it fairs with people with existing errors. I don't know how the file system check will react to the inode errors if there is a lot of errors. I'll try to get more info of how ACMEinstaller3 does it's repairs.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> You flash it through recovery. I would hold off until people report back how it fairs with people with existing errors. I don't know how the file system check will react to the inode errors if there is a lot of errors. I'll try to get more info of how ACMEinstaller3 does it's repairs.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


 ok thanks i was ready to go let me know when i can go for it im on standby!!; )EDIT: i have 299 mb in system thts what freespace app says,and 196 mb in cache!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> You flash it through recovery. I would hold off until people report back how it fairs with people with existing errors. I don't know how the file system check will react to the inode errors if there is a lot of errors. I'll try to get more info of how ACMEinstaller3 does it's repairs.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I can tell you that when I did run ACME3 it took close to 15 minutes for all the inode errors to clear.


----------



## jwhood

nevertells said:


> I can tell you that when I did run ACME3 it took close to 15 minutes for all the inode errors to clear.


 so n.t you flashed his zips or your just saying when you used acme3 it took 15 mins to clear out?would i even have inode errors since i only used acme2 or am i missing something somewhere??

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> so n.t you flashed his zips or your just saying when you used acme3 it took 15 mins to clear out?would i even have inode errors since i only used acme2 or am i missing something somewhere??
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


If you have been flashing using clockworkmod 5.x, then yes you would have errors. I'm trying to find out if Acmeinstaller3 uses a program called fsck or another method.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> If you have been flashing using clockworkmod 5.x, then yes you would have errors. I'm trying to find out if Acmeinstaller3 uses a program called fsck or another method.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


 ok im waiting for ok to do this

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

jwhood said:


> ok thanks i was ready to go let me know when i can go for it im on standby!!; )EDIT: i have 299 mb in system thts what freespace app says,and 196 mb in cache!!!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


If you will read back a few posts, you will see where Gradular and I discussed this.


----------



## jwhood

nevertells said:


> If you will read back a few posts, you will see where Gradular and I discussed this.


 ok n.t,ill await verdict on flashing this till more info is found and hashed out!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Any news on this grad??

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> Any news on this grad??
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Not yet. I'm still waiting to see if anyone knows how acmeinstaller3 fixes inode errors.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Not yet. I'm still waiting to see if anyone knows how acmeinstaller3 fixes inode errors.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


You need to PM Green. He is the OP for the ACME3 thread.


----------



## jcsullins

Gradular said:


> Not yet. I'm still waiting to see if anyone knows how acmeinstaller3 fixes inode errors.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I would suggest you do as my data resize scripts do, fail to do the resize if there are errors reported by fsck.


----------



## Gradular

jcsullins said:


> I would suggest you do as my data resize scripts do, fail to do the resize if there are errors reported by fsck.


I do that as well. I used your data scripts as a base. I'm cautious because I didn't know how the fsck would change the disk, especially with a lot of errors from using cwr 5. The issue is JW doesn't have computer access right now and if it messes up the partition too much and messes with inode tables. My knowledge of ext4 partitions is limited compared to windows partitions.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Hope you can figure this out,really appreciate you doing this to help me out it shows thats there ppl still around to help less fortunate ppl like myself thanks again bro for your hard work!!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> If you have been flashing using clockworkmod 5.x, then yes you would have errors. I'm trying to find out if Acmeinstaller3 uses a program called fsck or another method.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I suppose one could format /system where the errors would be found with cwm6 to clear out the corruption, then run your script. Having fsck in your script would be a safety measure just in case any errors were still there. Wonder if there is a way to include the /system reformat routine in your script?


----------



## jwhood

nevertells said:


> I suppose one could format /system where the errors would be found with cwm6 to clear out the corruption, then run your script. Having fsck in your script would be a safety measure just in case any errors were still there. Wonder if there is a way to include the /system reformat routine in your script?


 got a question for you n.t if i where to format system in cwr,since i have cm10 on my sdcard i dont care about my cm9 setup i would just flash cm10 and gapps and roll with fresh setup,or should i just wait on grad for an answer,that is a good idea about using the new cwr6 to get rid of errors,im about to try my hand!!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> I suppose one could format /system where the errors would be found with cwm6 to clear out the corruption, then run your script. Having fsck in your script would be a safety measure just in case any errors were still there. Wonder if there is a way to include the /system reformat routine in your script?


Hmm. didn't think of that road. I believe I can.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> got a question for you n.t if i where to format system in cwr,since i have cm10 on my sdcard i dont care about my cm9 setup i would just flash cm10 and gapps and roll with fresh setup,or should i just wait on grad for an answer,that is a good idea about using the new cwr6 to get rid of errors,im about to try my hand!!!!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Yes. that's right. Just do not format sdcard! Then run my script. Reboot. Then flash cm10 and gapps.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Made a script that will scan but not make any changes to system. Flash in recovery.

update-cm-tenderloin-system_scan.zip


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> Made a script that will scan but not make any changes to system. Flash in recovery.
> 
> update-cm-tenderloin-system_scan.zip http://www12.zippyshare.com/v/99568849/file.html


 whats this for? And do i flash this script before i format system and then resize script and then flash cm10 then gapps???

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Hmm. didn't think of that road. I believe I can.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


My bill is in the mail.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Made a script that will scan but not make any changes to system. Flash in recovery.
> 
> update-cm-tenderloin-system_scan.zip http://www12.zippysh...68849/file.html


Is this to test the ability to reformat/remove corruption in /system?


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> whats this for? And do i flash this script before i format system and then resize script and then flash cm10 then gapps???
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


It just scans for errors without making any changes. If it comes back fail, it detected errors.

Edit: I made a mistake... Used the wtong parameter for a command. don't run it!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Is this to test the ability to reformat/remove corruption in /system?


To test the ability to remove the corruption, yes. A format will get rid of the corruption barring any serious errors.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> To test the ability to remove the corruption, yes. A format will get rid of the corruption barring any serious errors.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


getting ready to give it a go in about 30 mins,what is the most stable cm10 from jc so i know which one to dl on goo,i got another build already but i think its from when he first came out with cm10 ill post results after all is done!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

jwhood said:


> getting ready to give it a go in about 30 mins,what is the most stable cm10 from jc so i know which one to dl on goo,i got another build already but i think its from when he first came out with cm10 ill post results after all is done!!!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


I'm curious how you are setting up to test this. You're going to have to intentionally use the old cwm to install CM9 or 10 so there is corruption. I would suggest you use ACME2 to get your test install setup, flash an update to that with cwm5 and run Grad's script. If it runs successfully, then run ACME3 with an empty cminstall folder to see if you get any inode errors. You should do this a few times to test consistency. I would also as a first test, install CM9 with ACME2, update with cwm5 and then run ACME3 with an empty cminstall folder to insure you get corruption on the first run of cwm5. Then run two or more subsequent tests using Grad's script followed by ACME3.Good luck


----------



## jwhood

nevertells said:


> I'm curious how you are setting up to test this. You're going to have to intentionally use the old cwm to install CM9 or 10 so there is corruption. I would suggest you use ACME2 to get your test install setup, flash an update to that with cwm5 and run Grad's script. If it runs successfully, then run ACME3 with an empty cminstall folder to see if you get any inode errors. You should do this a few times to test consistency. I would also as a first test, install CM9 with ACME2, update with cwm5 and then run ACME3 with an empty cminstall folder to insure you get corruption on the first run of cwm5. Then run two or more subsequent tests using Grad's script followed by ACME3.Good luck


have you not read about what this whole thing started frm??i have no pc and no access to one so grad made a script for ppl like me so we could resize partition frm tablet,so i have no access to acme,dont take this post in the wrong way n.t you always help me and other ppl out so question should i format system with cwr6 and run resize script and flash cm10 and gapps???

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> have you not read about what this whole thing started frm??i have no pc and no access to one so grad made a script for ppl like me so we could resize partition frm tablet,so i have no access to acme,dont take this post in the wrong way n.t you always help me and other ppl out so question should i format system with cwr6 and run resize script and flash cm10 and gapps???
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Cm10-20121216 is the latest build you want. Gapps-20121011 is the latest gapps. If you don't care about your setup, just do data/factory reset. Run my script. Reboot! Then flash build and then gapps. If there is any program you want to save back it up using Titanium backup.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Reuploaded fixed system scan script, but I can't delete the old one... (Wasn't logged in. Opps...) Changed the original posting for it. http://www23.zippyshare.com/v/4637503/file.html

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

jwhood said:


> have you not read about what this whole thing started frm??i have no pc and no access to one so grad made a script for ppl like me so we could resize partition frm tablet,so i have no access to acme,dont take this post in the wrong way n.t you always help me and other ppl out so question should i format system with cwr6 and run resize script and flash cm10 and gapps???
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Yeah, you are correct. Thought you had one. The script you are testing is supposed to remove corruption, so you have to have a way to introduce it and then check to see that it is removed. I believe Grad is going to incorporate it into his resizing script once it is tested, that way those folks you are speaking of will have an all in one script to remove corruption, check the system with fsck, and resize.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Reuploaded fixed system scan script, but I can't delete the old one... (Wasn't logged in. Opps...) Changed the original posting for it. http://www23.zippysh...37503/file.html
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


What happened to the first one?

jw brought up a point. If he is testing this without a computer, how does he check to see that the corruption is there and then test to see that it got removed by your script? I thought he had a PC and suggested a method of testing all of this in a couple post back.


----------



## jwhood

So should i run the error script or just say the hell with it and do the data format run resize script flash cm10 and then gapps or run scan script before i do data wipe???

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Ok did scan and it said checking cm system preparing and install from sd complete so does that mean i can just resize without formating data now since it didnt fail when i ran the script???

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> Ok did scan and it said checking cm system preparing and install from sd complete so does that mean i can just resize without formating data now since it didnt fail when i ran the script???
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Your good to go then. Any bad errors and it would fail. Any fixable errors and it would tell you.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> Your good to go then. Any bad errors and it would fail. Any fixable errors and it would tell you.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


it said no changes or fixes will be done then cm syster check then scan complete just making sure thats extact words of cwr

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> it said no changes or fixes will be done then cm syster check then scan complete just making sure thats extact words of cwr
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Yes. You can do a data/factory reset.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

So i did format and resize and went too install cm10 hit yes screen goes black for a second and comes back on and say not implemented what do i do now???EDIT:nevermind its working great thanks bro for all your help this is great i cant thank you enough it seems alot smoother then 9!!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> So i did format and resize and went too install cm10 hit yes screen goes black for a second and comes back on and say not implemented what do i do now???
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


did you reboot right after resizing?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> did you reboot right after resizing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


no i just flashed cm10 and gapps,reason that it wasnt letting me flash was cache was not mounted and sdcard wasnt mounted soon as i re-mounted both all was well,no reboots no f.c everything is great your the shizznit!!!







thanks to you and j.c for making this possible i never thought that this would ever be an option,iwish i had more time to learn how to dev but my life is hectic that i cant ever have time to learn!!!

Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> no i just flashed cm10 and gapps,reason that it wasnt letting me flash was cache was not mounted and sdcard wasnt mounted soon as i re-mounted both all was well,no reboots no f.c everything is great your the shizznit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to you and j.c for making this possible i never thought that this would ever be an option,iwish i had more time to learn how to dev but my life is hectic that i cant ever have time to learn!!!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Oh man you lucked out then! I'm slowly relearning as I get some time myself.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Second post updated with updated versions. Running version 0.4 if you already ran version 0.3 will do nothing.


----------



## Gradular

I'm currently working on the system wipe versions of my zips. Once I get that running, ill be tackling the unused space bug, which I'm hoping will also help with the inconsistencies their are in system sizes.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Would Tailor recover the unused space it reports? It's not like the 10mb is a big deal, just wondering.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Would Tailor recover the unused space it reports? It's not like the 10mb is a big deal, just wondering.


To a point, yes. Just the unpartitioned space though. But I've noticed there is a difference between the partition size and file system size.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Updated second post with system reset scripts and smaller system rescan zip.


----------



## Gradular

For any one who has used my flash scripts, could you give some feedback. Any issues? Anything you might want to see happen? Thanks.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## thecellman

Hi Gradular...I was advised to try contacting you to see if you can help as it may relate to scripts in this thread. Check out this thread, where the problem is described. There are other users with the same issue. Basically, the Touchpad flash memory appears to be locked in a read only state. Apparently when it senses a flash memory issue, the memory gets locked down in a read only type state. My tablet boots up etc but on reboot any changes etc get undone. So this prevents me from running ACMEUninstaller etc (it runs and completes successfully, but on reboot all changes are undone). I can't reset anything in WebOS or in CM9 (via ClockWorkMod). Looks like it completes but when I reboot, it reverts back to normal. During these reboots, it reverts to a last known safe memory state.

I would like to find some way to override this read only state and rebuild the WebOS and CM9 installs from scratch using the ACME installer/uninstaller and WebOS Doctor. There was some mention that you're program Tailor may be able to resolve the issue.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gradular

thecellman said:


> Hi Gradular...I was advised to try contacting you to see if you can help as it may relate to scripts in this thread. Check out this thread, where the problem is described. There are other users with the same issue. Basically, the Touchpad flash memory appears to be locked in a read only state. Apparently when it senses a flash memory issue, the memory gets locked down in a read only type state. My tablet boots up etc but on reboot any changes etc get undone. So this prevents me from running ACMEUninstaller etc (it runs and completes successfully, but on reboot all changes are undone). I can't reset anything in WebOS or in CM9 (via ClockWorkMod). Looks like it completes but when I reboot, it reverts back to normal. During these reboots, it reverts to a last known safe memory state.
> 
> I would like to find some way to override this read only state and rebuild the WebOS and CM9 installs from scratch using the ACME installer/uninstaller and WebOS Doctor. There was some mention that you're program Tailor may be able to resolve the issue.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 Tailor is not mine btw. Can you install new apps or files at all? Or do they disappear after reboot?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## thecellman

Gradular said:


> Tailor is not mine btw. Can you install new apps or files at all? Or do they disappear after reboot?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I can install apps but they disappear after reboot. I even try to run the delete etc commands via novaterm and its like it just rebuilds the structure instantly as they just reappear. So reboot is not necessarily the trigger.

Sorry I about the Tailor misunderstanding. I guess you understand the capabilities of the program more than most?

Thanks


----------



## Gradular

thecellman said:


> I can install apps but they disappear after reboot. I even try to run the delete etc commands via novaterm and its like it just rebuilds the structure instantly as they just reappear. So reboot is not necessarily the trigger.
> 
> Sorry I about the Tailor misunderstanding. I guess you understand the capabilities of the program more than most?
> 
> Thanks


ok can you install preware apps in webos? And which delete commands exactly are you refering to?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> To a point, yes. Just the unpartitioned space though. But I've noticed there is a difference between the partition size and file system size.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Here is the deal, you obviously understand all the under the hood stuff which most of us including myself do not. For example, you say you've noticed there is a difference between the partition size and the file system size. That does not mean anything to me. When I run Tailor, it shows 15mb on one TP and 16mb on the other of unused space. But I don't have the faintest idea on what to do with Tailor to try to recover that memory. What would you do and please explain in layman's terms. If I were to start poking around, it would be my luck I would brick the damn thing.







Thanks.


----------



## thecellman

Gradular said:


> ok can you install preware apps in webos? And which delete commands exactly are you refering to?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I don't have the Touchpad with me at the moment but I'm sure I'll be able to install preware apps until a reboot. The delete comands in novaterm I'm referring to:

lvm.static vgremove store ***I assumed that this is to remove "store" which runs me thru some questions to which I answer 'y' for all. So that "store" should be gone here***

then further down, I run

lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14 ***Which i assume is trying to rebuild a new "store". At this point is craps out and says store already exists****

I'm running all these in sequence as part of this (a subset of instructions I found on another forum to wipe the tablet and rebuild using WebOS Doctor after these commands):

a. lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
b. lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
c. lvm.static vgremove store
d. lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
e. lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
f. lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14
g. lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
h. lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
i. lvm.static lvcreate -l 71 -M y --major 254 --minor 0 -n root store
j. lvm.static lvcreate -l 8 -M y --major 254 --minor 1 -n var store
k. lvm.static lvcreate -l 2 -M y --major 254 --minor 2 -n update store
l. lvm.static lvcreate -l 3 -M y --major 254 --minor 3 -n log store
m. lvm.static lvcreate -l 32 -M y --major 254 --minor 4 -n mojodb store
n. lvm.static lvcreate -l 17 -M y --major 254 --minor 5 -n filecache store

I ran each line 1 by 1 until I could see where the potential problem was occurring.

Thanks


----------



## Gradular

thecellman said:


> I don't have the Touchpad with me at the moment but I'm sure I'll be able to install preware apps until a reboot. The delete comands in novaterm I'm referring to:
> 
> lvm.static vgremove store ***I assumed that this is to remove "store" which runs me thru some questions to which I answer 'y' for all. So that "store" should be gone here***
> 
> then further down, I run
> 
> lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14 ***Which i assume is trying to rebuild a new "store". At this point is craps out and says store already exists****
> 
> I'm running all these in sequence as part of this (a subset of instructions I found on another forum to wipe the tablet and rebuild using WebOS Doctor after these commands):
> 
> a. lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> b. lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
> c. lvm.static vgremove store
> d. lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> e. lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
> f. lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14
> g. lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> h. lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
> i. lvm.static lvcreate -l 71 -M y --major 254 --minor 0 -n root store
> j. lvm.static lvcreate -l 8 -M y --major 254 --minor 1 -n var store
> k. lvm.static lvcreate -l 2 -M y --major 254 --minor 2 -n update store
> l. lvm.static lvcreate -l 3 -M y --major 254 --minor 3 -n log store
> m. lvm.static lvcreate -l 32 -M y --major 254 --minor 4 -n mojodb store
> n. lvm.static lvcreate -l 17 -M y --major 254 --minor 5 -n filecache store
> 
> I ran each line 1 by 1 until I could see where the potential problem was occurring.
> 
> Thanks


 ok Tailor may work if the chip is locked because of some bad memory. But who knows except the manufacturer. It can't hurt more then it is already to try. I was hoping you would say some other delete commands and not the lvm.static. what error messages are you getting, if any?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## thecellman

Gradular said:


> ok Tailor may work if the chip is locked because of some bad memory. But who knows except the manufacturer. It can't hurt more then it is already to try. I was hoping you would say some other delete commands and not the lvm.static. what error messages are you getting, if any?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I'm not familiar with using Tailor. What exactly should I be doing after I install it? If you could point me in the right direction, that would be much appreciated.

Tablet is not with me right now so I'll have to upload the errors later.

Thanks again


----------



## Gradular

thecellman said:


> I'm not familiar with using Tailor. What exactly should I be doing after I install it? If you could point me in the right direction, that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Tablet is not with me right now so I'll have to upload the errors later.
> 
> Thanks again


For right now just unmount the media partition and run check filesystem on all the partitions it sees. You might have to check a few times. When it lets you select other options move to the next partition and repeat. Its worth a shot while I try to get more info on the chip, if I can.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## thecellman

Gradular said:


> For right now just unmount the media partition and run check filesystem on all the partitions it sees. You might have to check a few times. When it lets you select other options move to the next partition and repeat. Its worth a shot while I try to get more info on the chip, if I can.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


So I installed Tailor and ran a check on all the file systems. I have 4 partitiions:

USB (media) - passed test
Android (system) - *
Android (cache) - *
Android (data) -*

*All these checks error out, repair filesystem does work. Tried multiple times

I even tried to delete the partitions and nothing happens.


----------



## Gradular

thecellman said:


> So I installed Tailor and ran a check on all the file systems. I have 4 partitiions:
> 
> USB (media) - passed test
> Android (system) - *
> Android (cache) - *
> Android (data) -*
> 
> *All these checks error out, repair filesystem does work. Tried multiple times
> 
> I even tried to delete the partitions and nothing happens.


 How many times did you run it? And did the errors give any details?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## thecellman

I ran it 3 times and same result. No details given... It just fails.


----------



## Gradular

thecellman said:


> I ran it 3 times and same result. No details given... It just fails.


 I had sometimes when I had to run it 7 or 8 before it came back error free. Try it out on the cache partition only but just keep on error checking. I wouldn't stop until you get passed 20 or so.

Edit: if that doesn't work, try jcsullins new tpbrick v 0.04 thread. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/38786-TPDebrick-v004

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

nevertells said:


> Here is the deal, you obviously understand all the under the hood stuff which most of us including myself do not. For example, you say you've noticed there is a difference between the partition size and the file system size. That does not mean anything to me. When I run Tailor, it shows 15mb on one TP and 16mb on the other of unused space. But I don't have the faintest idea on what to do with Tailor to try to recover that memory. What would you do and please explain in layman's terms. If I were to start poking around, it would be my luck I would brick the damn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Come on Grad, give me some love here!


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Come on Grad, give me some love here!


I missed that post yesterday. Opps sorry. Tailor has no way to recover that space that I've seen. Its been by coincidence that's it happens. Jcsullins data increase scripts and since I based my scripts on his, do this on the partitions they change only. I'm starting to work on a script that will expand all the file systems to its max, but work has slowed me down. Its basically the file system is what you can actually use and the partition size is what is set aside for that partition, so another partition wont be able to use it.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> I missed that post yesterday. Opps sorry. Tailor has no way to recover that space that I've seen. Its been by coincidence that's it happens. Jcsullins data increase scripts and since I based my scripts on his, do this on the partitions they change only. I'm starting to work on a script that will expand all the file systems to its max, but work has slowed me down. Its basically the file system is what you can actually use and the partition size is what is set aside for that partition, so another partition wont be able to use it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Oh well, no big deal. It's only 15mb.







If you ever figure it out, let us know.


----------



## crutzulee

I was one of those that simply upgraded cm9 to cm10 with cwm5 (after full wipes system/cache/dalvik). I even upgraded with each new version of cm 10 and flashed the camera fixes...all with CWM5.....I have been waiting for the sky to fall or the next release of cm10 to do things the right way with ACMuninstaller etc...
As neither seemed imminent, I was glad to find your thread...
I flashed CWM6 with CWM5, backed up my CM10 (12/16) install that has been working flawlessly, formatted system, wiped everything, ran your data wiping 425 mb script, rebooted into cwm6 and flashed my backup.
Everything seems as flawless as before except that I now have CWM6 and a 450 mb system partition!
Thank you so much for this!


----------



## nevertells

crutzulee said:


> I was one of those that simply upgraded cm9 to cm10 with cwm5 (after full wipes system/cache/dalvik). I even upgraded with each new version of cm 10 and flashed the camera fixes...all with CWM5.....I have been waiting for the sky to fall or the next release of cm10 to do things the right way with ACMuninstaller etc...
> As neither seemed imminent, I was glad to find your thread...
> I flashed CWM6 with CWM5, backed up my CM10 (12/16) install that has been working flawlessly, formatted system, wiped everything, ran your data wiping 425 mb script, rebooted into cwm6 and flashed my backup.
> Everything seems as flawless as before except that I now have CWM6 and a 450 mb system partition!
> Thank you so much for this!


You can install Quick System Info Pro and it should show you that your /system partition was increased to somewhere over 400mb, how much is used and how much is unused.


----------



## crutzulee

nevertells said:


> You can install Quick System Info Pro and it should show you that your /system partition was increased to somewhere over 400mb, how much is used and how much is unused.


Yeah, already had it installed to confirm 425mb with 124 free!


----------



## Gradular

crutzulee said:


> Yeah, already had it installed to confirm 425mb with 124 free!


You flashed cm10 without running acme# or my script first? Because your missing about 50 megs of data. A normal system partition with the official gapps is about 354 megs. I would definitely reflash the rom and gapps.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## thecellman

Gradular said:


> I had sometimes when I had to run it 7 or 8 before it came back error free. Try it out on the cache partition only but just keep on error checking. I wouldn't stop until you get passed 20 or so.
> 
> Edit: if that doesn't work, try jcsullins new tpbrick v 0.04 thread. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/38786-TPDebrick-v004
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


Thanks I tried tailor last night 20+ times and no luck. I'll try that TPDebrick and let you know how it goes. I'm assuming all these method aren't really considering my situation but hopefully I find a solution soon.


----------



## nevertells

thecellman said:


> Thanks I tried tailor last night 20+ times and no luck. I'll try that TPDebrick and let you know how it goes. I'm assuming all these method aren't really considering my situation but hopefully I find a solution soon.


Be careful, J.C. Sullins does not recommend running his debrick script unless one's TP is bricked and your's is not. You could try posting your issue in the debrick thread or PM him.


----------



## thecellman

nevertells said:


> Be careful, J.C. Sullins does not recommend running his debrick script unless one's TP is bricked and your's is not. You could try posting your issue in the debrick thread or PM him.


Hmmm... Ok


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Be careful, J.C. Sullins does not recommend running his debrick script unless one's TP is bricked and your's is not. You could try posting your issue in the debrick thread or PM him.


 yeah. I just saw that.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

I thought this thread deserved a bump (or a sticky).


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> I thought this thread deserved a bump (or a sticky).


You want to ask the moderator or should I?


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> You want to ask the moderator or should I?


Thanks guys! Ive been busy working lately so i havent been able to do much script testing, but ive got ideas to fix the unused space bug.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> Thanks guys! Ive been busy working lately so i havent been able to do much script testing, but ive got ideas to fix the unused space bug.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


What bug is that, the one where you have to keep trying different sizes until you find the one that leaves no free space? = þ

I'd like to see tailor report the max/min size when you see the new size dialog.


----------



## Gradular

Colchiro said:


> I just did.
> 
> What bug is that, the one where you have to keep trying different sizes until you find the one that leaves no free space? = þ
> 
> I'd like to see tailor report the max/min size when you see the new size dialog.


Tailor isnt mine. Im refering to my resize scripts. I guess I could just do different sizes in my scripts. Ive been trying to use volume group info that gives the unpartitioned space. Ive just had issues passing the right number along.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Congrats, you are now officially PINNED!


----------



## Colchiro

I think I just wet myself.


----------



## Gradular

Lmao.







why?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

So I think I found the issue with the unpartitioned space. It seems ext4 partitions only like multiples of 8megs, but fat32 (which is what the sdcard/media partition is) is more forgiving. Ill be uploading a 432 script later today.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> So I think I found the issue with the unused space. It seems ext4 partitions only like multiples of 8megs, but fat32 (which is what the sdcard/media partition is) is more forgiving. Ill be uploading a 432 script later today.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


So am I understanding what you are saying that the unused space reported by Tailor, I believe around 15MB on mine, that you have figured out how to assimilate,
("Resistance If Futile" sorry, couldn't resist that,) that memory back into the SD card or one of the partitions?


----------



## Colchiro

Gradular said:


> Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why?


My first sticky request for this forum.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> So am I understanding what you are saying that the unused space reported by Tailor, I believe around 15MB on mine, that you have figured out how to assimilate,
> ("Resistance If Futile" sorry, couldn't resist that,) that memory back into the SD card or one of the partitions?


Pretty much. Its still a work around, but as long as there is no existing unused space, your fine. It won't add any more, but until i get the right coding to pull the amount of unused space correctly, it won't take any away either. Right now you just have to use tailor for that.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Pretty much. Its still a work around, but as long as there is no existing unused space, your fine. It won't add any more, but until i get the right coding to pull the amount of unused space correctly, it won't take any away either. Right now you just have to use tailor for that.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I thought we had discussed before that the unused space reported by Tailor could not be recaptured by Tailor. I'm probably wrong about that, I still have not figured out how to use it. I'm a user not a programmer, so that stuff is way over my head. I notice that the screen shots you posted in the OP show
40Mb of unused space that is somehow going to be added to one of the partitions. How about just giving it back to the SD card?


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> I thought we had discussed before that the unused space reported by Tailor could not be recaptured by Tailor. I'm probably wrong about that, I still have not figured out how to use it. I'm a user not a programmer, so that stuff is way over my head. I notice that the screen shots you posted in the OP show
> 40Mb of unused space that is somehow going to be added to one of the partitions. How about just giving it back to the SD card?


 I shouldn't post just waking up. I meant unpartitioned space. Ill edit my previous post. I can add a line to fill the unused space. Ill do that this weekend if I get the time.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> I shouldn't post just waking up. I meant unpartitioned space. Ill edit my previous post. I can add a line to fill the unused space. Ill do that this weekend if I get the time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Never post before having three cups of joe!







So I guess we are back to square one concerning the "unused space" that Tailor reports when run. Not recoverable and don't know just how it became unused.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Never post before having three cups of joe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess we are back to square one concerning the "unused space" that Tailor reports when run. Not recoverable and don't know just how it became unused.


 Patience, young Androidian. It will be done.









Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Actually I had already added that. Either flash the new 432 script or wait until I can get around to doing a script that will just fix the file system not using the whole partition.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

I'm attempting to make a bigger system resize script to 512 to accommodate milaq's new 10.2 nightlies. Having some issues though making a flashable zip for some unknown reason. But real life hasn't given me time so far to nail down the issue. Once I get that figured out, ill make a script to resize data to bigger sizes and hopefully add moving most of the files from sd to data because that becomes the default look to location for alot of apps in a datamedia build.


----------



## codycoyote

Gradular said:


> I'm attempting to make a bigger system resize script to 512 to accommodate milaq's new 10.2 nightlies. Having some issues though making a flashable zip for some unknown reason. But real life hasn't given me time so far to nail down the issue. Once I get that figured out, ill make a script to resize data to bigger sizes and hopefully add moving most of the files from sd to data because that becomes the default look to location for alot of apps in a datamedia build.


Thanks Gradular for this great script. it was build selfexplaining that it was easy to change the parameters for a 512 MB system partition. Now my TP is ready for the 4.3 nightlies... ;-)


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> I'm attempting to make a bigger system resize script to 512 to accommodate milaq's new 10.2 nightlies. Having some issues though making a flashable zip for some unknown reason. But real life hasn't given me time so far to nail down the issue. Once I get that figured out, ill make a script to resize data to bigger sizes and hopefully add moving most of the files from sd to data because that becomes the default look to location for alot of apps in a datamedia build.


Hey Gradular I made a separate version of the Tailor instructions for easy reference. I thought it would go nicely in your OP here too :winkP:


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey Gradular I made a separate version of the Tailor instructions for easy reference. I thought it would go nicely in your OP here too :winkP:


Done.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## wintermod

codycoyote said:


> Thanks Gradular for this great script. it was build selfexplaining that it was easy to change the parameters for a 512 MB system partition. Now my TP is ready for the 4.3 nightlies... ;-)


"it was build selfexplaining..."

Could you explain?

The darn YouTube video won't display at my current hotspot.


----------



## wintermod

Gradular says: "Select the partition you want to add to. I chose the Android (system),...Again you need to check the file system. This is a much smaller partition and is done in a few seconds. *Again , if you get an error in the file system check, run it again!*"

When running Tailor I get "Filesystem Check Failed" for the Android (system) partition. After rebooting WebOS I get the same message again in Tailor.

I'm apprehensive running "Repair Filesystem" in Tailor.

Would it be better to download/run Gradular's resize script in the OP.

update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_400-0.4.zip
update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_432-0.4.zip

What are the differences in the two? I have a 32MB TouchPad. And have a nandroid backup (need to copy to my PC before proceeding). So I can run the reset script if needed.

update-cm-tenderloin-system_reset_400.zip
update-cm-tenderloin-system_reset_425.zip

What are the diffs between the two?

Thanks


----------



## wintermod

I proceeded to run Repair Filesystem in Tailor on android (system) partition. Error repairing file system on the first run. was prompted to run again and Tailor reported filesystem repair complete.So increased Android (system) partition to 504MB. And was able to launch Android! Cool. Now on to attempt upgrade from Cm 10.1 to CM 10.2

Off topic question - What's the trick to get "reboot to recovery (clockwork mod)" display in restart menu?


----------



## codycoyote

[quote name="wintermod" post="1462874" timestamp="1380334110"]"it was build selfexplaining..."

Could you explain?

Gradular made the size of the system Partition to a "variable" on the beginning of the Script and he revers to this variable during this Script. You just have to search this value in his script ( in the 432 Script it is the value 432) and then you can change it to whatever you want. You should use 7zip to open and edit it because i made Bad experience with other compression Tools which have Problems with Symlinks in the flashable zips.


----------



## Gradular

codycoyote said:


> Thanks Gradular for this great script. it was build selfexplaining that it was easy to change the parameters for a 512 MB system partition. Now my TP is ready for the 4.3 nightlies... ;-)


I based it on Jcsullins data increase scripts and added more code to run smoother.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> I based it on Jcsullins data increase scripts and added more code to run smoother.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


Don't forget to add the 512MB flashable zip to your OP or second post. You can reupload it if you like I made a mediafire link below. Codycoyote said he was just hosting it temporarily. Cheers

*Flash this .zip file through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB(*Gradular&codycoyote)


----------



## codycoyote

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Don't forget to add the 512MB flashable zip to your OP or second post. You can reupload it if you like I made a mediafire link below. Codycoyote said he was just hosting it temporarily. Cheers
> 
> *Flash this .zip file through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB(*Gradular&codycoyote)


Here are two more Scripts for 750 MB or 1 GB "/System" Partition Size

*512 MB*

https://app.box.com/s/imru8tfbeij37103g5al

*750 MB - NEW :emoji_u1f603:* 

https://app.box.com/s/mk8podm3uxwdrdb1iull

*1024 MB - NEW :emoji_u1f603:* 

https://app.box.com/s/afjjct9rm0vwbo8ipqfs

Haven't tested them on my device because I don't need that size.


----------



## codycoyote

User "the_ape" on XDA Developers modified Gradulars bootable script to resize "/Data" Partition

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46342491&postcount=327

You can choose between 8,12,16 or 24 GB. In my opinion there should be no need for Tailor anymore.

You could first flash the "/System" script and later the "/Data" Script from "the_ape"

@Gradular: Would you mind to update your OP with his scripts...it would be easy to find there instead of searching on XDA


----------



## nevertells

codycoyote said:


> Here are two more Scripts for 750 MB or 1 GB "/System" Partition Size
> 
> *512 MB*
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/imru8tfbeij37103g5al
> 
> *750 MB - NEW :emoji_u1f603:*
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/mk8podm3uxwdrdb1iull
> 
> *1024 MB - NEW :emoji_u1f603:*
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/afjjct9rm0vwbo8ipqfs
> 
> Haven't tested them on my device because I don't need that size.


Wonder if one runs the 1024 script and then decides that's too big and wants to down size to 512 if just running that script will take care of things?

I suppose the same question goes for the /data script.


----------



## codycoyote

The script just enlarges the partition...no option to downsize again included.

....so still a usecase for tailor ;-)


----------



## nevertells

codycoyote said:


> The script just enlarges the partition...no option to downsize again included.
> 
> ....so still a usecase for tailor ;-)


Can a script be written to accomplishing the downsizing so that one does not need to use Tailor? Even if it's one script to downsize to 512 and then if the user wants 750, just run that script. Same thing for /data. The reason I say this is noobs are having trouble either installing Preware/Tailor or getting into trouble using Tailor. The simpler this process becomes, the better.


----------



## Gradular

The way I changed the script was to prevent it from being run if the current system size was above the the size of the variable. If I didn't some noob would fill their TP with an oversized system partition. Cody, what zip program did you use because my 7zip just gives me unflashable crap.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## codycoyote

Gradular said:


> The way I changed the script was to prevent it from being run if the current system size was above the the size of the variable. If I didn't some noob would fill their TP with an oversized system partition. Cody, what zip program did you use because my 7zip just gives me unflashable crap.Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


Just used 7zip portable, but I didn't packed the complete content with it. Just extracted the script file modified it an than pushed it back in the existing zip.


----------



## hramost

codycoyote said:


> Here are two more Scripts for 750 MB or 1 GB "/System" Partition Size
> 
> *512 MB*
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/imru8tfbeij37103g5al
> 
> *750 MB - NEW :emoji_u1f603:*
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/mk8podm3uxwdrdb1iull
> 
> *1024 MB - NEW :emoji_u1f603:*
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/afjjct9rm0vwbo8ipqfs
> 
> Haven't tested them on my device because I don't need that size.


Hi, I tried twice the 512mb script in my touchpad but the process failed while flashing into recovery. I first succesfully increased the internal storage to 8gb with the new script also available. Any thoughts guys? btw good job with the TP. Has been with it since more than a year with JC's Android ROMs.


----------



## codycoyote

that sounds interesting because a lot of people have successful used the 512 MB script.

Could it be, that there is not enough free memory left on ext_SD which would be switched to /System?

The script fails if there is not enough free space to switch and also fails when the partitions are corrupted.

What flashing tool (CWM, TWRP) do you use?


----------



## hramost

codycoyote said:


> that sounds interesting because a lot of people have successful used the 512 MB script.
> Could it be, that there is not enough free memory left on ext_SD which would be switched to /System?
> The script fails if there is not enough free space to switch and also fails when the partitions are corrupted.
> 
> What flashing tool (CWM, TWRP) do you use?


I'm using CWM6.0.1.9

The ext_SD has ~14.6gb free space after increasing by 8gb the internal storage.


----------



## codycoyote

hramost said:


> I'm using CWM6.0.1.9


I have the same CWM Version and the script works for me, i just increased my size to 512 MB on my Touchpad with my linked script.The only idea I have is that you don`t have enough ext_SD to be moved. You should check it with a program like FreeSpace from play store.


----------



## hramost

codycoyote said:


> I have the same CWM Version and the script works for me, i just increased my size to 512 MB on my Touchpad with my linked script.The only idea I have is that you don`t have enough ext_SD to be moved. You should check it with a program like FreeSpace from play store.


14.6gb free in ext sd. This is the message I get:

Scanning media (SD card) 
Scanning cm-system 
fsck cm-system failed rc=4
>> FAILED


----------



## Gradular

Download and run the system scan zip in the OP. That error just means yoj have alot of inode errors that need to be fixed.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Gradular

I looked at his scripts and he uses JC's original code with out the almost idiot proof stuff I added. But using 7zip on my TP worked! Im gonna compile some scripts in the morning with my code for different sizes.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## hramost

Gradular said:


> Download and run the system scan zip in the OP. That error just means yoj have alot of inode errors that need to be fixed.Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


Thanks Gradular, apparently something was corrupted. I wiped data and system, then resized to 512mb, flashed ROM and gaps. All working fine now.


----------



## Gradular

Added four data resize scripts for increasing data for use in a datamedia build.


----------



## Khanam

I get this error message on starting the tailor in webos:

"Danger Will Robinson! Jails are active. Reboot your device and immediately relaunch only this program and no other applications before continuing."

I rebooted with no running apps, same error. I had heavily modded webos with preware tweaks. Any ideas?


----------



## nevertells

Khanam said:


> I get this error message on starting the tailor in webos:
> 
> "Danger Will Robinson! Jails are active. Reboot your device and immediately relaunch only this program and no other applications before continuing."
> 
> I rebooted with no running apps, same error. I had heavily modded webos with preware tweaks. Any ideas?


 You're kidding,right? Either you have a virus, or the programmer who wrote Tailor has a really strange sense of humor. I have never heard anybody report an error like this either here or on WebOS Nation where the programmer used to hang out.


----------



## Khanam

nevertells said:


> You're kidding,right? Either you have a virus, or the programmer who wrote Tailor has a really strange sense of humor. I have never heard anybody report an error like this either here or on WebOS Nation where the programmer used to hang out.


hahaha, wish it was a joke. I am starting to uninstall various patches and tweaks in preware to see what makes this go away. Currently it just wont let me do anything.


----------



## nevertells

Khanam said:


> hahaha, wish it was a joke. I am starting to uninstall various patches and tweaks in preware to see what makes this go away. Currently it just wont let me do anything.


 I think the quickest way to solve your problem would be a factory reset of WebOS. You can do that from settings/reset options. Make sure you have a good nandroid backup made of your Android install and a copy saved to your PC.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> I think the quickest way to solve your problem would be a factory reset of WebOS. You can do that from settings/reset options. Make sure you have a good nandroid backup made of your Android install and a copy saved to your PC.


That might not even get rid of it. I've had tweaks remain after I've factory reset, wiped sd card and webdoctored.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Khanam

nevertells said:


> I think the quickest way to solve your problem would be a factory reset of WebOS. You can do that from settings/reset options. Make sure you have a good nandroid backup made of your Android install and a copy saved to your PC.


yup. i did store a nandroid copy on my pc thankfully. odd that i am the only one to get that message!


----------



## alias4ever

nevertells said:


> Can a script be written to accomplishing the downsizing so that one does not need to use Tailor? Even if it's one script to downsize to 512 and then if the user wants 750, just run that script. Same thing for /data. The reason I say this is noobs are having trouble either installing Preware/Tailor or getting into trouble using Tailor. The simpler this process becomes, the better.


Does anyone have anything I can flash through CWM to get my 64gb /data back to normal? Or can I use Tailor to do that? According to Tailor I have this:

Android (system): 512 MiB

Android (cache): 200 MiB

Android (data): 27.5 GiB

Unused Space: 29792 MiB

I want to combine the Android (data) and the Unused Space together if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Gradular

alias4ever said:


> Does anyone have anything I can flash through CWM to get my 64gb /data back to normal? Or can I use Tailor to do that? According to Tailor I have this:
> 
> Android (system): 512 MiB
> Android (cache): 200 MiB
> Android (data): 27.5 GiB
> Unused Space: 29792 MiB
> 
> I want to combine the Android (data) and the Unused Space together if possible. Thanks!


Use tailor to. Resize data. Add the current size of data and unused space.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## darko

nevertells said:


> You're kidding,right? Either you have a virus, or the programmer who wrote Tailor has a really strange sense of humor. I have never heard anybody report an error like this either here or on WebOS Nation where the programmer used to hang out.


I can claim to have had this "Will Robinson" message as Khanam reports. rebooted a few times and it went away. Have a clean webos with preware installed trying to decide which CM to install. After a few reboots, didn't get it anymore... just finished doing the Check Filesystem which passed. Now at "Enter new size" prompt.


----------



## Gradular

darko said:


> I can claim to have had this "Will Robinson" message as Khanam reports. rebooted a few times and it went away. Have a clean webos with preware installed trying to decide which CM to install. After a few reboots, didn't get it anymore... just finished doing the Check Filesystem which passed. Now at "Enter new size" prompt.


 Ok when exactly did that message come up?

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## DasFox

Hi,

I am new to the HP Touchpad forum. I am looking at updating my tablet from WebOS, and have been looking over the instructions and had a question. Saw this on the main page:

"BACKUP! BACKUP! BACKUP! If something goes wrong it makes it easier to get back to your setup.
Copy that backup to a computer or cloud storage."

My question is, is this the backup software that is sent up to HP website?

I have click and ran the backup software that came with my Touchpad, but not sure how to copy the backup off to my local PC hard drive or what directory the back files are in?

I have installed the Preware, but want to get a backup of it before moving forward on in case any issues

Also, which is the most popular version of Android to install?

Thanks

DasFox


----------



## nevertells

DasFox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the HP Touchpad forum. I am looking at updating my tablet from WebOS, and have been looking over the instructions and had a question. Saw this on the main page:
> 
> "BACKUP! BACKUP! BACKUP! If something goes wrong it makes it easier to get back to your setup.
> Copy that backup to a computer or cloud storage."
> 
> My question is, is this the backup software that is sent up to HP website?
> 
> I have click and ran the backup software that came with my Touchpad, but not sure how to copy the backup off to my local PC hard drive or what directory the back files are in?
> 
> I have installed the Preware, but want to get a backup of it before moving forward on in case any issues
> 
> Also, which is the most popular version of Android to install?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DasFox


He is not talking about WebOS, he is referring to those who already have Android installed. WebOS backs up to the HP servers.(cloud storage)


----------



## noseph

Months ago I moved from CM9 to CM10 and eventually to CM10.1. I followed the original instructions for increasing the Android System partition to 408 MiB. I am currently running Milaq's CM10.1-20131106 and receive an insufficient storage available message when Chrome Beta attempts to update. Does this indicate that I need to increase the System partition further or does one or more of the other partitions need to be changed?


----------



## nevertells

noseph said:


> Months ago I moved from CM9 to CM10 and eventually to CM10.1. I followed the original instructions for increasing the Android System partition to 408 MiB. I am currently running Milaq's CM10.1-20131106 and receive an insufficient storage available message when Chrome Beta attempts to update. Does this indicate that I need to increase the System partition further or does one or more of the other partitions need to be changed?


 I think you're running out of space in your data partition. Have a look here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-fixes-for-sdcard-issues-for-all-versions-of-cyanogenmod/

The only thing you want to pay attention to on the OP is the memory increase stuff. If you read through the thread before you try anything you won't get into trouble. The best way to apply these memory increases to backup, uninstall Android, do a clean install, apply the memory fix, and then restore your backup. Be sure you reboot after applying the memory fix to initialize the new memory before you do anything else.


----------



## noseph

nevertells said:


> I think you're running out of space in your data partition. Have a look here:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-fixes-for-sdcard-issues-for-all-versions-of-cyanogenmod/
> 
> The only thing you want to pay attention to on the OP is the memory increase stuff. If you read through the thread before you try anything you won't get into trouble. The best way to apply these memory increases to backup, uninstall Android, do a clean install, apply the memory fix, and then restore your backup. Be sure you reboot after applying the memory fix to initialize the new memory before you do anything else.


Thanks for the remainder, I had done the 256 a while ago. Another 256 fixed my issue. Again thank you very much.


----------



## noseph

Khanam said:


> yup. i did store a nandroid copy on my pc thankfully. odd that i am the only one to get that message!


You are not alone, I get the same message on my TouchPad, my wife's TouchPad is fine.

Did you find a solution?


----------



## codycoyote

@Gradular: Would you mind to link a system script larger than 512 MB to your OP. I think there will be soon a need for it if someone likes to install CM11 with the final complete gapps package.I prophylactic enlarged my system folder up to 750mb


----------



## nevertells

codycoyote said:


> @Gradular: Would you mind to link a system script larger than 512 MB to your OP. I think there will be soon a need for it if someone likes to install CM11 with the final complete gapps package.I prophylactic enlarged my system folder up to 750mb


You realize that one can run ACMEInstaller5 without anything in the cminstall folder and all that will happen is the /system size is increased to 600MB.


----------



## codycoyote

nevertells said:


> You realize that one can run ACMEInstaller5 without anything in the cminstall folder and all that will happen is the /system size is increased to 600MB.


You are right both way work, but for a normal User it's probably a lot easier to flash a system resize .zip. than typing the ACMEInstaller Command into a DOS window.


----------



## Gradular

Yeah i can. Might be a bit though. Busy week!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## nevertells

codycoyote said:


> You are right both way work, but for a normal User it's probably a lot easier to flash a system resize .zip. than typing the ACMEInstaller Command into a DOS window.


I don't know, about as much trouble as having to reboot the TP, boot to recovery and navigate to the folder where the zip is and start the flash.

And I don't type the ACME commands, I saved them as NotePad files and just copy and paste in the cmd window. Humm,,,, boot TP to recovery mode, connect USB cable, copy and paste ACME command, press enter. ( Copy and pasting = less chance for human error) :sly:

I have also read that some are ending up with partition issues depending on which recovery they use to flash the zip.


----------



## nlyons

I accidentally deleted my Android (system) partition while messing around trying to resize it larger with Tailor. I created a replacement partition which got named User (ext3) but I can't seem to rename it to Android (system) or edit /etc/fstab to get it mounted at /system when I am using Tailor.

I sort of painted myself into a corner and was looking for suggestions on how to proceed. I can't seem to find the ability to delete a partition in Tailor (although I did it once to system). I was figuring I could delete User (ext3) and just let the installer remake the /system partition.

=====

Figured it out: You long press on the Activity button to get a pop up to delete. One of the options when creating let's you select the Android (system) partition name.


----------



## DocM

wintermod said:


> I proceeded to run Repair Filesystem in Tailor on android (system) partition. Error repairing file system on the first run. was prompted to run again and Tailor reported filesystem repair complete.So increased Android (system) partition to 504MB. And was able to launch Android! Cool. Now on to attempt upgrade from Cm 10.1 to CM 10.2
> 
> Off topic question - What's the trick to get "reboot to recovery (clockwork mod)" display in restart menu?


Hi wintermod,

I am having the same trouble repairing Android system partition with Tailor. How long did the second run take until it reported completion? I guess more than 30 minutes is not normal anymore ... :-/

Thanks

DocM

=> Update:

Tailor showed "Repairing Android (System)" for ~ 45 minutes and then "checking user id ..." for another 1 hour. I decided to stop it.

After reboot Android (CM9) started as usual; After reboot to WebOS is was now possible to increase system to 600MB without problems :goodcry:

BTW, I also increased "internal storage" (for apps) to 3GB.


----------



## kspanks04

I cannot get my usb partition to unmount. I get an error every time 



> "Service Error (unmountPartition): Command failed: umount can't umount /media/interal: Device or resource busy"


I'm not connected to the computer. I've tried rebooting...any ideas?

jk, i rebooted again and it worked.


----------



## eygraber

Hey guys, I'm using milag's unofficial cm 11 build on a 16GB TP. He suggests partitions of:

system - 600mb
cache - 200mb
media - 400mb
data - [remaining space] (i.e. ~11.5gb for 16gb TouchPads)

I currently have 600mb for system, 200mb for cache, ~4300 for media, and ~6gb for data. Tailor says that I am using ~4300mb in media. What can I do to move everything from media to data?


----------



## nevertells

eygraber said:


> Hey guys, I'm using milag's unofficial cm 11 build on a 16GB TP. He suggests partitions of:
> 
> system - 600mb
> cache - 200mb
> media - 400mb
> data - [remaining space] (i.e. ~11.5gb for 16gb TouchPads)
> 
> I currently have 600mb for system, 200mb for cache, ~4300 for media, and ~6gb for data. Tailor says that I am using ~4300mb in media. What can I do to move everything from media to data?


That is what Tailor if for. However, I would leave 1024mb in media so as to not cripple WebOS. Don't know how you got what you have so far, but if you do not know how to use Tailor, check out this video here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@Gradular,
I noticed that when I download your system or data "Resize" zips, there is an "update- " at the front of the filenames... thinking...thinking...
 
Q: Do your resize zips work when loaded via Acmeinstaller5 ??? (anyone tested this ? )

Edit: didn't work for me when thrown in with the other cminstall folder files.

PS: I think I prefer the "resize" zips over the "data_plus" zips to prevent an ever increasing data partition size by re-running the zips. My 2 cents.


----------



## Gradular

I think the installers just look for certain file names. Maybe if a line was added in the end for resize scipts though...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@Gradular,
As a reference to our prior conversation here is the info I am hoping to gather in relation to your 2nd Post and the data_resize zips. I can fill in the 32Gb TP info shortly. If you don't have access to a 16GB TP, perhaps one of JohnA2u's 3 TP's is 16Gb.

Mpgrimm2

*Data Partition sizes AFTER AcmeInstaller5 and Gradular's Resize Zips* ( Originally Sys: 600mb, Cache: 200mb, Data: 1.5Gb * default)

Data Resize Zip _ _ _ _ _ 16GB TP /Data _ _ _ _ 16Gb TP orig. "media" Sdcard (external_sd )
data_resize_8192 _ _ _ _ _~ 8.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ ??? Gb (need someone to tell us! )
data_resize_12228 _ _ _ _ ~12.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ ??? Gb (need someone to tell us! )

*If anyone with a 16gb TP can help fill this in it would be great*

Data Resize Zip _ _ _ _ _ 32GB TP /Data _ _ _ _ 32Gb TP orig. "media" Sdcard (external_sd )
data_resize_8192 _ _ _ _ _~ 8.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~19.1Gb
data_resize_12228 _ _ _ _ ~12.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~15.0Gb
data_resize_20480 _ _ _ _ ~20.5Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 6.9Gb
data_resize_24576 _ _ _ _ ~24.5Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 2.8Gb

Data Resize Zip _ _ _ _ _ 64GB TP /Data _ _ _ _ 64Gb TP orig. "media" Sdcard (external_sd )
data_resize_8192 _ _ _ _ _~ 8.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~48.3Gb (Est.)
data_resize_12228 _ _ _ _ ~12.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~44.3Gb (Est.)
data_resize_20480 _ _ _ _ ~20.5Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~36.0Gb (Est.)
data_resize_24576 _ _ _ _ ~24.5Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~32.0Gb (Est.)

data_resize_40960 _ _ _ _ ~39.7Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~16.8Gb (Est.)
data_resize_49152 _ _ _ _ ~47.8Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 8.7Gb (Est.)
data_resize_56320 _ _ _ _ ~55.0Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 1.5Gb (Verified by Garux)


----------



## JohnA2u

What would you like me to do?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Just a sec, check your pm.


----------



## Gradular

Updated post 2 with 64TP data resize and changed file names to stop confusion.


----------



## nevertells

Hey Gradular,

This is just a friendly curiosity question. Since the purpose of installing a data media rom and resizing the partitions is to divert a large portion of what is in /media over to /data, why not create the 64 Gigabyte zip resizer to move all but about two gigabytes of media to date? Or could a person run the 12288 zip that would stack on top of the 49152 gigabyte zip? If the effect of doing that is cumulative, then I guess that would leave the person with about two gigabytes. And if that is the case, you might want to explain that in post two.

Nice job, you do good work.

NT


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Hey Gradular,
> 
> This is just a friendly curiosity question. Since the purpose of installing a data media rom and resizing the partitions is to divert a large portion of what is in /media over to /data, why not create the 64 Gigabyte zip resizer to move all but about two gigabytes of media to date? Or could a person run the 12288 zip that would stack on top of the 49152 gigabyte zip? If the effect of doing that is cumulative, then I guess that would leave the person with about two gigabytes. And if that is the case, you might want to explain that in post two.
> 
> Nice job, you do good work.
> 
> NT


I only used 49152 because thats what garux suggestted. I wanted to make sure the scripts worked on a 64gb first before coding up more sizes. they will becoming when I get a lil more free time. Flashin one of my scripts will fail right now if the partition size is already greater then the size of the zip being flashed. JCs and Apes will let you do that though. I tried getting my script o resize either up or down but it either errored out or stopped running before it was done for some reason. Ive been trying to debug that when I get time as well. I'm thinking I might just code up some sd card resize scripts that work like that in the meantime.


----------



## garux

Gradular said:


> I only used 49152 because thats what garux suggestted.


I came up with the size because the 16GB TouchPad max was 12228, the 32GB TouchPad max was 24576 whitch is double the size of the 16GB TouchPad, so doubling the size of the 32GB, I came up with 49152 for the 64GB TouchPad. If I was wrong I apology and maybe a larger figure would be better. I don't know.


----------



## Gradular

Its personal preference in my opinion. Some don't want to mix webos and android. I do. I want access to at least my photos and docs and also my backups no matter what os I'm in. As I said I'm gonna work on coding up more in the next couple days.


----------



## Gradular

Updated post 2 with more sizes. I'll take suggestions to more sizes.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Garux,
If you can, post up the info for the partition sizes using the new zips for your 64Gb TP. Might be easier to quote my post #195 and edit the quote. I will update my post with your info ...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/page-20#entry1628209


----------



## garux

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Garux, If you can, post up the info for the partition sizes using the new zips for your 64Gb TP. Might be easier to quote my post #195 and edit the quote. I will update my post with your info ... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/page-20#entry1628209


Please give me a day or so.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

No rush. Whenever you can. Thanks.


garux said:


> Please give me a day or so.


Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## garux

Here's the information you request:

After running ACMEUninstaller2
USB (Media) = 57.281GB
Unused space = 8MB
Partition Size = 58656MB

After running ACMEInstaller5
USB (Media) = 54.992GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 1.5GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 56312MB

After Data Media setup using Gradular 56320 zip 
USB (Media) = 1.492GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 55GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 1528MB

Here's the information using the 56,320 zip.

Thanks so much for making this possible.


----------



## content1234

Hi,

I just wanted to install CM11 on my HP Touchpad 16GB. I chose this Tutorial.

What I did:

1.) Uninstall my old CM10.1 with ACMEUninstaller2
2.) Wiping USB Drive with WebOS
3.) Flashing _moboot_038-tenderloin.zip_ and _update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip_ with ACMEInstaller5
4.) Flashing _data_plus_12288mb-signed.zip_ with CWM.
--> Here is the issue, it fails:

=== Rellocating 12288MB from media to cm-data ===

Preparing tools....
Checking media...
media:10600=>-1688 cm-data:1536=>13824
media_fs tot=1M-blocks sz=Used free=Available
checking cm-data...
Resizing media from 10600MB to -1688MB...
media_fs tot=1M-blocks sz=Used free=Available
Resizing cm-data from 1536MB to 13824MB...
lvextent cm-data failed rc=5
>> FAILED <<

I repeated this two times, but it will always fail with the mentioned text. I also used _update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip_ but no difference.

Maybe someone can help me, I don't know what to do now.









Shall I do the partition change with Tailor?


----------



## Gradular

content1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to install CM11 on my HP Touchpad 16GB. I chose this Tutorial.
> 
> What I did:
> 
> 1.) Uninstall my old CM10.1 with ACMEUninstaller2
> 2.) Wiping USB Drive with WebOS
> 3.) Flashing moboot_038-tenderloin.zip and update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip with ACMEInstaller5
> 4.) Flashing data_plus_12288mb-signed.zip with CWM.
> --> Here is the issue, it fails:
> 
> === Rellocating 12288MB from media to cm-data ===
> 
> Preparing tools....
> Checking media...
> media:10600=>-1688 cm-data:1536=>13824
> media_fs tot=1M-blocks sz=Used free=Available
> checking cm-data...
> Resizing media from 10600MB to -1688MB...
> media_fs tot=1M-blocks sz=Used free=Available
> Resizing cm-data from 1536MB to 13824MB...
> lvextent cm-data failed rc=5
> >> FAILED <<
> I repeated this two times, but it will always fail with the mentioned text. I also used update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip but no difference.
> 
> Maybe someone can help me, I don't know what to do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I do the partition change with Tailor?


Acmeuninstall again. The issue with Apes resize scripts is that it will mess up your partitions if you dont have enough free space. Then you one of my scripts AFTER installing a cm 11 rom.


----------



## content1234

Thank you for replying so fast.

So I run ACMEUninstaller again, install CM11 and then I flash 16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_12288-0.1.zip.

Is that right?


----------



## nevertells

content1234 said:


> Thank you for replying so fast.
> 
> So I run ACMEUninstaller again, install CM11 and then I flash 16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_12288-0.1.zip.
> 
> Is that right?


I don't like the the numbers you are getting when you try to resize your media partition, (Resizing media from 10600MB to -1688MB). Are you sure your WebOS SD card is completely cleared off? After running the erase USB drive from WebOS, there will be a couple of files on it related to WebOS, but there should be nothing left related to Android and you should have around 12 to 13 gigabytes of ram available to move to data. I'm thinking that the 12288 resize zip is trying to move a bit too much. That's why the number -1688mb is coming up. Try using the 8192 resize zip instead. I recommend leaving one or two gigs of ram for WebOS anyway. So, run ACMEUninstaller2 again then use ACME5 to install Moboot and this time use JcSullin's Philzcwm6.0.4.7 CM touch 20140317. You will like the touch interface a whole lot more. Now try flashing the 8192 zip. This should leave you with right at 2gb of ram for WebOS. Then flash your CM11 and Gapps. A thought just came to me. Had you already copied your files to cminstall and placed the Rom and Gapps on the old WebOS SD card? That may be why you ran out of ram to move. You have to keep at least enough ram on the old SD card so you have room on the card for those files.

Try this and let's see what happens.

NT


----------



## content1234

I had 12.3GB available space in WebOS. After your advice to flash the 8192 zip, I just tried it and it finished successful 

My touchpad is now on CM11.

Thank you alot


----------



## nevertells

content1234 said:


> I had 12.3GB available space in WebOS. After your advice to flash the 8192 zip, I just tried it and it finished successful
> 
> My touchpad is now on CM11.
> 
> Thank you alot


Good to hear you were successful. Looks like to me Gradular needs to modify that larger zip to take less ram from the media partition. From what I can see, you did everything right on the first try, How much ram did you have left for the old/WebOS SD card after this second try?

NT


----------



## content1234

In WebOS I have 3,3GB available space left.


----------



## Gradular

content1234 said:


> In WebOS I have 3,3GB available space left.


Did you fully erase your sd card? or did you have files and folders on it?


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Did you fully erase your sd card? or did you have files and folders on it?


Yeah, he said back in post #208 that he erased USB in WebOS. The remaining 3.3gb ram is the result of using your smaller resize zip. He did not answer my question, but I'm thinking that he already had cminstall with moboot, cwm in it and the Rom, gapps and resize zip on the old SD card. That probably caused the 12288 resize zip to fail. See the -1688mb in the readout he posted. Isn't that indicative that there was not enough ram available for the script to move, so it "failed"?


----------



## content1234

If I remember correctly, I only had moboot and CWM in cminstall, without ROM and gapps.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

content1234 said:


> If I remember correctly, I only had moboot and CWM in cminstall, without ROM and gapps.


Did you use one of the cminstall v2 packs from my info thread?
If so, did you copy over the 01.Resizing Zips and 02.Rom Install Files folders along with the cminstall folder to the sdcard?

May need to get some other knowledgeable 16Gb TP users to verify some things with resizing since I saw a similar situation over at XDA that I think NT helped with as well.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## content1234

I downloaded moboot and CWM from here and put that into a cminstall folder, I also put the resize ZIP on the WebOS SD card. I did everything like in the thread from XDA. The ROM files weren't there, too.

If I remember right, my first try was WITH the ROM files on the SD card, but I think the second try was without these files, but it failed in both situations.


----------



## nevertells

content1234 said:


> I downloaded moboot and CWM from here and put that into a cminstall folder, I also put the resize ZIP on the WebOS SD card. I did everything like in the thread from XDA. The ROM files weren't there, too.
> 
> If I remember right, my first try was WITH the ROM files on the SD card, but I think the second try was without these files, but it failed in both situations.


The fail I am pretty sure was because the resize zip was trying to move more ram than was available. So where did you put the Rom and Gapps this time?


----------



## content1234

Into the USB drive on WebOS, like before. I really don't know where I could place the files elsewhere, than on WebOS.


----------



## nevertells

content1234 said:


> Into the USB drive on WebOS, like before. I really don't know where I could place the files elsewhere, than on WebOS.


But after you did the resize?


----------



## content1234

I started WebOS and loaded the ROM files in the WebOS USB drive.


----------



## nevertells

After you do the resize, right?


----------



## content1234

Yes


----------



## Mpgrimm2

content1234 said:


> Yes


Well, I hate to suggest this, but other than getting a custom resize zip from Gradular (ie 11Gb) or a combo of the_ape's zips (ie 8gb +2Gb) there is really one last option to eliminate ALL variables if u are capable of doing it...
Run AcmeUninstaller2, then Wipe/erase everything from Webos (full reset), and for good measure run WebOS Doctor to reset everything to absolute original state. 
I don't like suggesting the Dr because if u don't remove Android first it will cause problems, if anything goes awry while Doctoring you may be out of luck getting it back up, and last it takes an uncomfortably long time (ie 10-20 mins) which makes me nervous the 2 times I have done it.
If that all works out, run Acme5 with just Moboot 3.8 and one of JcSullins' DM CWM's and then see if there is enough room for Gradular's 12Gb resize zip to work. If that doesn't work, then there is definitely something more technical going on and hopefully one of the Devs can help narrow it down.
This is just a suggestion, its all up to you. Someone else may have another option, but it would be nice to verify if there is some verifiable issue happening for 16Gb TP users.

Sent from my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" 4.4KK DM Touchpad


----------



## content1234

Because now CM11 is running and the 8192 ZIP worked well, I don't want to doctor the touchpad, sorry.


----------



## micro23

No matter what I did or how I did it I simply could not get either resizing zip file to work. I uninstalled one last time with acmeuninstaller and just did the Tailor method. Worked perfect first shot and I'm now up and running cm11 4.4 with the correct sizing.

Not sure why, but after 2 hours of absolute frustration I finally caved in and used Tailor. Less then 15 minutes later I was done. GRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

content1234 said:


> Because now CM11 is running and the 8192 ZIP worked well, I don't want to doctor the touchpad, sorry.


Completely understand, No big deal.



micro23 said:


> No matter what I did or how I did it I simply could not get either resizing zip file to work. I uninstalled one last time with acmeuninstaller and just did the Tailor method. Worked perfect first shot and I'm now up and running cm11 4.4 with the correct sizing.
> 
> Not sure why, but after 2 hours of absolute frustration I finally caved in and used Tailor. Less then 15 minutes later I was done. GRRRR!!!!!


Glad you got it worked out. I'm curious...
Which recovery were you using to flash the zips?
And did you erase the webos sdcard first

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Updated Previous post with Garux's Info for his 64Gb TP and the 56Gb Resize zip. @Garux, any interest in making a backup and trying out the other 6 Resize zips to verify the estimated partition sizes?

** Still need someone to verify partition sizes on a 16Gb TP; Seems we have had two people run into problems trying the 12Gb Resize zip (OS Money at xda & Content1234 at Rootz)**

@JohnA2u, you got a 16Gb TP?



Mpgrimm2 said:


> *Data Partition sizes AFTER AcmeInstaller5 and Gradular's Resize Zips* ( Originally Sys: 600mb, Cache: 200mb, Data: 1.5Gb * default)
> 
> Data Resize Zip _ _ _ _ _ 16GB TP /Data _ _ _ _ 16Gb TP orig. "media" Sdcard (external_sd )
> data_resize_8192 _ _ _ _ _~ 8.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ ??? Gb (need someone to tell us! )
> data_resize_12228 _ _ _ _ ~12.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ ??? Gb (need someone to tell us! )
> 
> *If anyone with a 16gb TP can help fill this in it would be great*
> 
> Data Resize Zip _ _ _ _ _ 32GB TP /Data _ _ _ _ 32Gb TP orig. "media" Sdcard (external_sd )
> data_resize_8192 _ _ _ _ _~ 8.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~19.1Gb
> data_resize_12228 _ _ _ _ ~12.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~15.0Gb
> data_resize_20480 _ _ _ _ ~20.5Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 6.9Gb
> data_resize_24576 _ _ _ _ ~24.5Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 2.8Gb
> 
> Data Resize Zip _ _ _ _ _ 64GB TP /Data _ _ _ _ 64Gb TP orig. "media" Sdcard (external_sd )
> data_resize_8192 _ _ _ _ _~ 8.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~48.3Gb (Est.)
> data_resize_12228 _ _ _ _ ~12.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~44.3Gb (Est.)
> data_resize_20480 _ _ _ _ ~20.5Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~36.0Gb (Est.)
> data_resize_24576 _ _ _ _ ~24.5Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~32.0Gb (Est.)
> 
> data_resize_40960 _ _ _ _ ~39.7Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~16.8Gb (Est.)
> data_resize_49152 _ _ _ _ ~47.8Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 8.7Gb (Est.)
> data_resize_56320 _ _ _ _ ~55.0Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 1.5Gb (Verified by Garux)


----------



## garux

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Updated Previous post with Garux's Info for his 64Gb TP and the 56Gb Resize zip. @Garux, any interest in making a backup and trying out the other 6 Resize zips to verify the estimated partition sizes?


I have no problem doing the new resize. Only I can't do it until after April 8th. Microsoft is stopping support and Windows Updates on Windows XP and right now I have my hands full helping folks get the last WIndows Updates for XP. I don't know when the Windows XP Servers will no longer be available.

I hope Wednesday will be alright.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Its just so I can update that post for the limited people we see with 64Gb Tp's, so whenever you get the chance (I guesstimated based off your post). 
Still holding out for someone to fill in the 16Gb TP info.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## garux

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Updated Previous post with Garux's Info for his 64Gb TP and the 56Gb Resize zip. @Garux, any interest in making a backup and trying out the other 6 Resize zips to verify the estimated partition sizes?


Where are the zip files that you want tested?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Here are the resize zips from Post 2. Just need to confirm/adjust the info for the 64Gb TP's:



Gradular said:


> Here is my current versions of my system resize scripts. Flash through recovery.
> This will increase your system to the size listed and no more. Reflashing will not make your system any bigger.
> changelog
> 
> The following scripts will increase your data partition to the specified sizes. They are useful for datamedia based roms like Milaq's 10.2 and most CM 11 roms. You must have enough freespace on the media (sd card) partition equal or more then the differance in the current and new size.
> 
> 16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_8192-0.1.zip
> 16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_12288-0.1.zip
> 
> 32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_16320-0.1.zip
> 32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_20480-0.1.zip
> 32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_24576-0.1.zip
> 
> 64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_40960-0.1.zip
> 64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_49152-0.1.zip
> 64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_56320-0.1.zip


*Data Partition sizes AFTER AcmeInstaller5 and Gradular's Resize Zips* ( Originally Sys: 600mb, Cache: 200mb, Data: 1.5Gb * default)

*Data Resize Zip _ _ _ _ _ 16GB TP /Data _ _ _ _ 16Gb TP orig. "media" Sdcard (external_sd )*
data_resize_8192 _ _ _ _ _~ 8.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ ??? Gb (need someone to tell us! )
data_resize_12228 _ _ _ _ ~12.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ ??? Gb (need someone to tell us! )
*If anyone with a 16gb TP can help fill this in it would be great*

*Data Resize Zip _ _ _ _ _ 32GB TP /Data _ _ _ _ 32Gb TP orig. "media" Sdcard (external_sd )*
data_resize_8192 _ _ _ _ _~ 8.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~19.1Gb
data_resize_12228 _ _ _ _ ~12.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~15.0Gb

data_resize_16320 _ _ _ _ ~16.2Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~19.0Gb (Est.)
data_resize_20480 _ _ _ _ ~20.5Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 6.9Gb
data_resize_24576 _ _ _ _ ~24.5Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 2.8Gb

*Data Resize Zip _ _ _ _ _ 64GB TP /Data _ _ _ _ 64Gb TP orig. "media" Sdcard (external_sd )*
data_resize_8192 _ _ _ _ _ ~ 8.0Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~48.5Gb (Verified by Garux)
data_resize_12228 _ _ _ _ ~12.0Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~44.5Gb (Verified by Garux)

data_resize_16320 _ _ _ _ ~16.0Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~50.5Gb (Est.)
data_resize_20480 _ _ _ _ ~20.0Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~36.5Gb (Verified by Garux)
data_resize_24576 _ _ _ _ ~24.0Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~32.5Gb (Verified by Garux)

data_resize_40960 _ _ _ _ ~40.0Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~16.5Gb (Verified by Garux)
data_resize_49152 _ _ _ _ ~48.0Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 8.5Gb (Verified by Garux)
data_resize_56320 _ _ _ _ ~55.0Gb _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ 1.5Gb (Verified by Garux)


----------



## garux

Here's Tailor information from 49,152 & 56,320:

After Data Media setup using Gradular 49,152 zip
USB (Media) = 8.492GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 48GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 8696

After Data Media setup using Gradular 56,320 zip
USB (Media) = 1.492GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 55GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 1528MB

Is it alright to use Tailor?


----------



## nevertells

The 56,320 zip appears to leave just about the right amount of memory for WebOS.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@Garux, tailor is fine.

Thanks for the info. 5 more to go. I really just need to know the "USB media" and "data" partition sizes if that makes posting easier.


----------



## garux

Mpgrimm2 said:


> @Garux, tailor is fine.
> 
> Thanks for the info. 5 more to go. I really just need to know the "USB media" and "data" partition sizes if that makes posting easier.


I'm getting installation aborted on the 16320 zip.


----------



## garux

I re-downloaded the 16320 zip and I still get 'Installation aborted.

I'm idle for now. I hope you can find why I'm get the error.


----------



## garux

Here's the other information you wanted.

After Data Media setup using Gradular 8192 zip 
USB (Media) = 48.492GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 8GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 49656MB

After Data Media setup using Gradular 12228 zip 
USB (Media) = 44.492GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 12GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 45560MB

After Data Media setup using Gradular 16320 zip 
Installation aborted

After Data Media setup using Gradular 20480 zip 
USB (Media) = 36.492GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 20GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 37368MB

After Data Media setup using Gradular 24576 zip 
USB (Media) = 32.492GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 24GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 33272MB

After Data Media setup using Gradular 40960 zip 
USB (Media) = 16.492GB
Android (system) = 600MB
Android (cache) = 200MB
Android (data) = 40GB
Unused space = 16MB
Partition Size = 16888MB


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> I re-downloaded the 16320 zip and I still get 'Installation aborted.
> 
> I'm idle for now. I hope you can find why I'm get the error.


Did you check the MD5?


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Did you check the MD5?


As of right now, I only have moboot & philz cwm installed. I could not find in philz cwm how to MD5 checks.


----------



## nevertells

MD5 is a small .exe that you run on your PC. You don't even have to install it, just run it. You use it to validate the checksum of a file you have downloaded to make sure it is not corrupted or has been changed since the person who uploaded it did so. Google MD5 checker and you find lots of hits. The attached .jpg is the one I use.

If you can't find or get the checksum from the download site, ask Gradular to provide you with one. Checking the MD5 of files you download is also a good way to protect yourself from installing malware that someone else has put into the file as long as you have the original MD5 to use to compare.

NT


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> MD5 is a small .exe that you run on your PC. You don't even have to install it, just run it. You use it to validate the checksum of a file you have downloaded to make sure it is not corrupted or has been changed since the person who uploaded it did so. Google MD5 checker and you find lots of hits. The attached .jpg is the one I use.
> 
> If you can't find or get the checksum from the download site, ask Gradular to provide you with one. Checking the MD5 of files you download is also a good way to protect yourself from installing malware that someone else has put into the file as long as you have the original MD5 to use to compare.


MD5 Check Utility says: The Codes Do Not Match!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

That's the same PC based md5 utility I use.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> MD5 Check Utility says: The Codes Do Not Match!


Then it's a bad download or a bad file.


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Then it's a bad download or a bad file.


I just downloaded the file from a third PC and I still get 'Installation aborted.' right away.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> I just downloaded the file from a third PC and I still get 'Installation aborted.' right away.


I think you missed my point. Gradular needs to remove and replace the file you are downloading since it does not pass the MD5 check. BTW, where did you get the checksum? When I looked at the download page, I did not see it there.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

If I get a chance, I will make a backup and re try the 16320 zip on my TP. I believe it worked before it was renamed. It will be awhile since I am  installing a backup camera in my truck this weekend.

Edit: If you want to compare, the md5 for the 16320 Resize zip on my PC is: F65C004170EE32CACEEBCEBE4B695D94
(I'm curious what Gradular has for an MD5)


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> I think you missed my point. Gradular needs to remove and replace the file you are downloading since it does not pass the MD5 check. BTW, where did you get the checksum? When I looked at the download page, I did not see it there.


Then just maybe I'm doing something wrong. I will be putting my Humpty Dumpty back together. I did another MD5 check & the sum check does match, however, I still get the 'Installation aborted' message right away. I did download the file to three different PC's. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> If I get a chance, I will make a backup and re try the 16320 zip on my TP. I believe it worked before it was renamed. It will be awhile since I am  installing a backup camera in my truck this weekend.
> 
> Edit: If you want to compare, the md5 for the 16320 Resize zip on my PC is: F65C004170EE32CACEEBCEBE4B695D94
> (I'm curious what Gradular has for an MD5)


Ill look into this over the next few days when I get a chance.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Gradular, thanks again for all the work on the zips. 
If/when you get the chance, can you put together a 10Gb data resize zip for the rare 16gb TP user that can't get the 12.3Gb zip to work (seen it a few times. Not sure what the issue is).


BigBrutha said:


> Hi Guys,
> I've been playing with TouchPad since the beginning but for the first time I'm at a loss. I'm trying to follow the guide exactly, have read everything thoroughly and still can't get past the resizing flashes. I have doctored my TP three times in the last 12 hours so I finally registered to post for help.
> Everything seems to go normally at first. I get a clean WebOS 3.0.5 with 12.5 GB available, then install moboot 038 and the CWM, no prob. Then when I try to flash the "update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip" it fails. Then I get all kinds of strange behavior from the SD card (won't mount, CWM boot loop, etc.) until I doctor it again. I noticed this time that I had 12.5 GB free before flashing CWM and moboot. I rebooted to WebOS to copy the "update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip" file to the cminstall folder and noticed my free space was now only 10.3 GB. Is that my problem? Am I doing something wrong or is that normal to lose 2.2 GB from moboot and CWM?
> I had tailor when I started but for some reason preware won't connect to any feeds right now so I haven't been able to add it back in and check it manually. I read a forum with someone who had the same problem here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700022) and he fixed it by using the "16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_8192-0.1.zip" instead. If I try that same approach, won't I be limiting my available space for android in the process? I have no intention of booting into WebOS once this is set up so I don't care if it has any more space than it needs to exist. I also read an old post that said you can get an extra 2 GB free by doctoring to WebOS 3.0 instead of 3.0.5. Would that be helpful or is that a different memory space? Thanks in advance for any help.





Mpgrimm2 said:


> Bigbrutha, thanks for looking through the thread. As you noticed there have been a handful of 16Gb TP users who have had that issue.
> Not sure why some have enough space and some do not. If you post in Gradular's thread, perhaps you can ask him to make a 10Gb zip that will work for these rare cases .
> (Perhaps its a webos 3.0.5 vs 3.0.0 issue).


Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Here's another 16Gb TP user at XDA (the_ape's thread) running into issues:



bogdatov said:


> Hi, is it possible to get zip file for 10.5 data ? I'm trying to use 3.0.5 with 16GB touchpad and KitKat 4.4 and no matter what I do I cant resize - not enough space. I did webos doctor, I erased USB drive, etc. Even downgraded to webos doctor 3.0.0 to save on space.It does not work for me  Please ....





mpgrimm2 said:


> I'm going to repost this in Gradular's RootzWiki thread.. He also has similar data resize zips and you are not the only person to report this, but the first to report rolling back to webos 3.0.0 to see if you got more space for the move.
> 
> PS: have you tried running the 8gb zip reboot, and then try the 2gb zip and reboot to get about 10Gb total? The_Ape's zips are cumulative (I think) and can be run multiple times (after rebooting in between). Gradular's zips are not cumulative.





> bogdatov, JcSullin's SDcard Fix thread has the original 2Gb Data_Plus zip (and smaller ones).


----------



## Squuiid

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Here's another 16Gb TP user at XDA (the_ape's thread) running into issues:


Yep, add me to the list.

Can only resize to 8192 on my 16GB TP, have tried EVERYTHING but the larger zips fail everytime.

Any chance of a zip slightly larger than 8GB but that doesn't fail on 16GB TPs?


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Here's another 16Gb TP user at XDA (the_ape's thread) running into issues:





Mpgrimm2 said:


> Gradular, thanks again for all the work on the zips.
> If/when you get the chance, can you put together a 10Gb data resize zip for the rare 16gb TP user that can't get the 12.3Gb zip to work (seen it a few times. Not sure what the issue is).


Hi, I got an 16 GB Touchpad. Doctored to WebOS 3.0, bypassed activation to avoid some restore (and I lost my WebOS account password),

deleted everything from sdcard, there is only cminstall and the two zips for 16G TPs. Nothing more.

This is my partition (taken from Linux console during usb mount):

df -h

/dev/sdf 13366016 70048 13295968 1% /run/media/tobias/HP TOUCHPAD

[[email protected] Downloads]$ ls -lR /run/media/tobias/HP\ TOUCHPAD/
/run/media/tobias/HP TOUCHPAD/:
insgesamt 672
-rw-r--r--. 1 tobias tobias 300605 6. Apr 01:40 16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_12228-0.1.zip
-rw-r--r--. 1 tobias tobias 300588 6. Apr 01:40 16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_8192-0.1.zip
drwx------. 2 tobias tobias 32768 11. Mär 07:11 cminstall

/run/media/tobias/HP TOUCHPAD/cminstall:
insgesamt 6336
-rw-r--r--. 1 tobias tobias 189836 1. Jan 2013 moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
-rw-r--r--. 1 tobias tobias 6288242 17. Mär 18:04 update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip
[[email protected] Downloads]$

No suprise there, 16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_8192-0.1.zip works.

Next try, after running ACMEUninstaller2, recopying moboot and update-PhilZ... to cminstall folder (I hate it, that ACEInstallerX deletes those!)

16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_12228-0.1.zip FAILS. Decreasing media from 10712MB to -44MB.

I decreased CHANGE_SIZE to 11500. After that on sdcard remain 744MB with a modified cminstall v2 package from Mpgrimm2. I replaced cm11 from jscullins to the newer build 20140409 and replaced the gapps package against a minimalistic version (personal taste).

I guess, 11500 should be safe as well with normal cm gapps package and with all webos-versions.

I hope, this helps.

LK


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Thanks Leben, looks like 10.5Gb data will leave about 1.5 GB for the ole webos/sdcard. Strange that some of the 16Gb TP's dont have enough space for a 12Gb data partition. Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!

On an additional note, hopefully everyone that has issues with the 12gb Data Resize zips on their 16Gb TP's is verifying that the WebOS Sdcard is actually getting erased versus WebOS Doctoring. I will quote RolandDeschain79 from his 4.2, 4.3, 4.4 Thread:


RolandDeschain79 said:


> Nowhere in the instructions does it tell you to run the WebOS doctor. In fact I try to avoid you needing to run this by telling you to wipe your SDcard from WebOS. This is covered in step one, people have a lot of misconceptions about what the Doctor is used for.
> 
> In several places I tell you that you Must wipe your SDcard. Running the doctor does Not wipe your SDcard and I hear no mention in your post of you doing this. If the space is not free, then the flashable zips won't work. If the flashable zips fail the first time then they won't work until you wipe the SDcard. Manually deleting the files doesn't always work.


I will add. DO NOT RUN WEBOS DR WITHOUT REMOVING ANDROID via ACMEUNINSTALLER2 FIRST or bad things will happen. WebOS Dr should not be your first option for fixing android problems.


----------



## lockekey

Hey everyone,

Add me to the list of those experiencing resizing ZIP issues with a 16gh Touchpad/data media install.

Have tried flashing the 12gb zip by Gradular with no luck . Followed Mpgrimm2's most recent successful zip flashing using JC's CWM 6.0.1.9 20121212 and no luck. Tried following Roland Deschain's instructions, clearing USB and secure full erase in WebOS, with AcmeUnistaller and AcmeInstaller 5. Tried locating large files in WebOS with InternalZ but no luck.

Able to set my partitions with Tailor as follows and install Milaq's CM11 data/media build, but seem to be missing over 2gb

USB (media) - 2.93 GiB
Android (system) - 600 MiB
Android (cache) - 200 MiB
Android (data) - 8.938 GiB
Unused Space - None

A big thanks to all of the devs and non-devs on here and elsewhere. It's my first post, but I've had a blast updating ROMs on my HP Touchpad over the past couple of years with all of the excellent tuts and zips/scripts/work/ROMs from a list of people too long to mention.


----------



## nevertells

@lockekey,

This may or may not account for the missing memory. What version of WebOS do you have installed? If it is version 3.0.4 or higher, an additional 2gb of memory is used by the operating system.


----------



## lockekey

@nevertells,

That'll do it. Have WebOS 3.0.5 installed. Thanks very much!!! Been looking for the solution all over the place. (Been driving me absolutely crazy!).

I'll downgrade with WebOS Dr and report back if I get my missing memory back and/or have success with the 16gb resizing zip.


----------



## Gradular

Added 10.5 gig data resize script to post #2. Can someone confirm with a 16 gig if the 12 gig only fails if webos 3.0.4 or higher?


----------



## Squuiid

Gradular said:


> Added 10.5 gig data resize script to post #2. Can someone confirm with a 16 gig if the 12 gig only fails if webos 3.0.4 or higher?


THANK YOU VERY MUCH! I believe someone had already tried using the 12GB on 3.0.0 and it still fails. Very odd.

EDIT: Just installed the 10GB file and it worked perfectly. Thanks again.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Squuiid said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH! I believe someone had already tried using the 12GB on 3.0.0 and it still fails. Very odd.
> EDIT: Just installed the 10GB file and it worked perfectly. Thanks again.


Using Quick System Info Pro (free) or similar, can you please tell us what the actual /data and webOS/media (external SD) partition sizes ended up being and your WebOS version?

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

lockekey said:


> @nevertells,
> 
> That'll do it. Have WebOS 3.0.5 installed. Thanks very much!!! Been looking for the solution all over the place. (Been driving me absolutely crazy!).
> 
> I'll downgrade with WebOS Dr and report back if I get my missing memory back and/or have success with the 16gb resizing zip.


*Important *- Be sure you uninstall Android first!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertells

nevertells said:


> *Important *- Be sure you uninstall Android first!!!!!!!!!!!


Where's GARUX when you need him. :grin:


----------



## lockekey

Thanks for the 10.5gb zip! Worked with no issue. Thank you, Gradular and for everyone's assistance!

Decided not to downgrade from WebOS 3.0.5 using WebOS Dr, since 10.5GB is plenty for my uses.


----------



## nevertells

lockekey said:


> Thanks for the 10.5gb zip! Worked with no issue. Thank you, Gradular and for everyone's assistance!
> 
> Decided not to downgrade from WebOS 3.0.5 using WebOS Dr, since 10.5GB is plenty for my uses.


How much memory did you have remaining for the WebOS side USB drive, SD card, whatever you wanna call it? Should be something like 1.5 gigabytes.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Yes. All the 16Gb TP users Please get the partition size details! 
Otherwise you are not helping figure out what the issue really is and we are just putting g a band aid on the problem.
Help us help you!

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Where's GARUX when you need him. :grin:


I'm here. With spring here,I've been doing yard work.


----------



## lockekey

Partition size details after flashing the 10,5 GB zip:

USB (media) - 1.352 GiB

Android (System) - 600 MiB

Android (cache) - 200 MiB

Android (data) - 10,5 GiB

Unused Space - 16 MiB


----------



## gaww

I have used these zips to up system to 512 and move capacity from media to data and am now running 4.4 ROMs. However, I am limited in the size of the GAPPs I can load by the 512 partition. Would like to increase it to 600, but there are no zips to do that, so is Taylor a safe route (free up space from media and take what is needed to increase the size to 600) ?

Does this leave everything else intact (I have a lot of room in media) so I wont need to reload everything (I will have backups on PC just in case) ?


----------



## nevertells

gaww said:


> I have used these zips to up system to 512 and move capacity from media to data and am now running 4.4 ROMs. However, I am limited in the size of the GAPPs I can load by the 512 partition. Would like to increase it to 600, but there are no zips to do that, so is Taylor a safe route (free up space from media and take what is needed to increase the size to 600) ?
> 
> Does this leave everything else intact (I have a lot of room in media) so I wont need to reload everything (I will have backups on PC just in case) ?


Why didn't you use acmeinstaller5 instead of a zip? Start over and use acmeinstaller5 this time. Once you have your rom installed then just restore one of your backups. Infact, I think you could just use acmeinstaller5 to install ClockworkMod and moboot and then just restore your backup.


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

Gradular said:


> Added 10.5 gig data resize script to post #2. Can someone confirm with a 16 gig if the 12 gig only fails if webos 3.0.4 or higher?


No, I can not. Had my TP 16 GB downgraded to WebOS 3.0 and only the resize zips and moboot and recovery onto media partition, resizing to 12 GB failed. See #255.


----------



## nevertells

Lebenskuenstler said:


> No, I can not. Had my TP 16 GB downgraded to WebOS 3.0 and only the resize zips and moboot and recovery onto media partition, resizing to 12 GB failed. See #255.


Did you use Erase USB drive in settings/reset options before putting the files on the SD card? I am beginning to suspect that the 12gb resize zip is trying to move one or two bytes more than is available to be moved. Gradular can confirm this, but I suspect that if all of what his script is supposed to move is not available, they the script aborts. Notice in post #255, Lebenskuenstler changed the resize script himself to 11500 and it worked fine. Also note in post #269, lockekey used the 10.5gb script and that left 1.352gb left in the USB(media) partition which is just about right. WebOS and the old SD card need a small amount of memory to function correctly.


----------



## gaww

nevertells said:


> Why didn't you use acmeinstaller5 instead of a zip? Start over and use acmeinstaller5 this time. Once you have your rom installed then just restore one of your backups. Infact, I think you could just use acmeinstaller5 to install ClockworkMod and moboot and then just restore your backup.


I was trying to not have to start over. I have it set up to go back and forth between data and non data ROMs, so involves more then just restoring a nandroid. I may down the road choose the do that, but didn't want to have to do just to get bigger system partition now.

Question - does Acme preserve all the WebOS apps, data, etc - or does it reset everything on that side also?


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

nevertells said:


> Did you use Erase USB drive in settings/reset options before putting the files on the SD card? I am beginning to suspect that the 12gb resize zip is trying to move one or two bytes more than is available to be moved. Gradular can confirm this, but I suspect that if all of what his script is supposed to move is not available, they the script aborts. Notice in post #255, Lebenskuenstler changed the resize script himself to 11500 and it worked fine. Also note in post #269, lockekey used the 10.5gb script and that left 1.352gb left in the USB(media) partition which is just about right. WebOS and the old SD card need a small amount of memory to function correctly.F


Funny. You are quotung my own post in answering the later one


----------



## nevertells

gaww said:


> I was trying to not have to start over. I have it set up to go back and forth between data and non data ROMs, so involves more then just restoring a nandroid. I may down the road choose the do that, but didn't want to have to do just to get bigger system partition now.
> 
> Question - does Acme preserve all the WebOS apps, data, etc - or does it reset everything on that side also?


Moving back and forth between a data/media Rom and a non-data/media Rom is a bit tedious because the backups for each have to be made and restored with a data/media or non-data/media recovery. J.C. Sullin's CM11 data/media Rom works just as well for me as his CM10.1 Rom did. As of right now, I'm not looking back.

What do you mean by trying to avoid having to start over? As long as you make a nandroid backup like I mentioned, just restore the backup to pick up where you left off.

ACMEInstaller5 only sets things up for Android and has no effect on WebOS. Same thing for ACMEUninstaller2, it removes Android, and returns all memory back to WebOS.


----------



## nevertells

Lebenskuenstler said:


> Funny. You are quotung my own post in answering the later one


Don't quite get what you mean. You told Gradular that his 12.5gb zip did not work even after downgrading to WebOS 3.0.0. And I asked you if you had used the erase USB drive in WebOS before doing that. I quoted your post so you would know what I was talking about. And sorry, I don't know what other post you are talking about.


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

nevertells said:


> Don't quite get what you mean. You told Gradular that his 12.5gb zip did not work even after downgrading to WebOS 3.0.0. And I asked you if you had used the erase USB drive in WebOS before doing that. I quoted your post so you would know what I was talking about. And sorry, I don't know what other post you are talking about.


Oh, then I misunderstood. I am sorry. Yes I erased the USB drive in WebOS before attemping the resize to 12.5gb without success.


----------



## gaww

nevertells said:


> Moving back and forth between a data/media Rom and a non-data/media Rom is a bit tedious because the backups for each have to be made and restored with a data/media or non-data/media recovery. J.C. Sullin's CM11 data/media Rom works just as well for me as his CM10.1 Rom did. As of right now, I'm not looking back.
> 
> What do you mean by trying to avoid having to start over? As long as you make a nandroid backup like I mentioned, just restore the backup to pick up where you left off.
> 
> ACMEInstaller5 only sets things up for Android and has no effect on WebOS. Same thing for ACMEUninstaller2, it removes Android, and returns all memory back to WebOS.


----------



## nevertells

Lebenskuenstler said:


> Oh, then I misunderstood. I am sorry. Yes I erased the USB drive in WebOS before attemping the resize to 12.5gb without success.


Then that pretty well confirms my suspicions. The 12.5gb resize zip is trying to take more memory than is available and is failing. The 10.5gb resize zip is just about the right size. I was hoping that by having WebOS 3.0.0 installed would allow more memory to be available to be moved. I have confirmed that WebOS 3.0.5 does require about two gigabytes more memory when installed.


----------



## gaww

nevertells said:


> Moving back and forth between a data/media Rom and a non-data/media Rom is a bit tedious because the backups for each have to be made and restored with a data/media or non-data/media recovery. J.C. Sullin's CM11 data/media Rom works just as well for me as his CM10.1 Rom did. As of right now, I'm not looking back.
> 
> What do you mean by trying to avoid having to start over? As long as you make a nandroid backup like I mentioned, just restore the backup to pick up where you left off.
> 
> ACMEInstaller5 only sets things up for Android and has no effect on WebOS. Same thing for ACMEUninstaller2, it removes Android, and returns all memory back to WebOS.
> 
> I may just drop non-data ROMs, as Evervolv 4.4 data working pretty good for me.
> 
> I had also tried 4.3 CM data, and Evervolv 4.3 non-data, so preserving those (I have nandroids for all) is a bit more complicated - would have to copy files from both partitions and move them back - unless I move on and start over with just the latest 4.4 data (would want to copy over titanium license and backup files at a minimum though, along with media like pictures). nandroid restores do not restore the data on the partitions, so have to do manually if it is wiped.
> 
> Thanks for your help here - have not done much with the touchpad for over a year other then routine ROM updates.


----------



## Gradular

Based on comments from 16gb tp owners I changed the 12228 to be a 32 and up zip. Any suggestions for sizes, especially 16gb?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Gradular said:


> Based on comments from 16gb tp owners I changed the 12228 to be a 32 and up zip. Any suggestions for sizes, especially 16gb?


I think the 8.5 and 10.5 GB cover it pretty well for the 16Gb TP on a DM build.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@gaww, 
You keep asking the same question here and at xda about resizing system for DM and keep getting the same response...
Make a backup, move it to pc, use ACMEuninstaller2, Use ACMEinstaller5, restore a backup.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Tooldogg

Here's a screen shot, idont know if I need to change my partitions or if I already did. Can someone help me?


----------



## Gradular

Tooldogg said:


> Here's a screen shot, idont know if I need to change my partitions or if I already did. Can someone help me?{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif Screenshot_2014-04-22-12-25-01.png


You have not run a data increase yet. Follow mpgrimms thread at the bottom of post 2.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## gaww

Mpgrimm2 said:


> @gaww,
> You keep asking the same question here and at xda about resizing system for DM and keep getting the same response...
> Make a backup, move it to pc, use ACMEuninstaller2, Use ACMEinstaller5, restore a backup.
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


The "best" answer was the same. As I noted above, I did not want to start over right now - probably will down the road though.

Taylor looked like a quick patch (but nervous on having it bricked, which should not be a problem with ACME), but no one commented on that, which is why I also posted here.


----------



## nevertells

gaww said:


> The "best" answer was the same. As I noted above, I did not want to start over right now - probably will down the road though.
> 
> Taylor looked like a quick patch (but nervous on having it bricked, which should not be a problem with ACME), but no one commented on that, which is why I also posted here.


@gaww,

There are some people who are technically adept at working with data/media Roms and I can honestly say you are not one of them. We have tried to advise and steer you in the right direction and you really don't get it. You have been given suggestions and guidance on how to do what you are trying to do and it appears you don't understand what we are saying or how to follow our guidance. It's not that big of a deal for someone who understands what they are doing to increase the size of the /system. You have not acknowledged or followed the steps that were given you to do that. And apparently when you don't what we tell you here, you go off elsewhere and ask the same questions again. That is kind of rude!!! :lame:

The world of Android 4.4 is extremely different and more highly experimental than the previous non-data/media Roms available. Non-data/media Roms are much more mature and stable and really should be what you are installing on your TouchPad. Roland and Grimm have spent a lot of time and trouble to create their threads that have all the information, and instructions for preparing for, installing and maintaining data/media Roms. Roland has also created a bunch of great "How to" videos that cover virtually every aspect of the process. If you had thoroughly read the threads and watched the videos, you should not be here asking the most basic of questions about data/media Roms. You are out of your depth and should step back and either try to properly educate yourself so you understand and know how to deal with data/media or downgrade back to non-data/media Roms where it is easier to deal with.

I'm not trying to be mean dude, just trying to make you understand you are not doing yourself any favors trying to install data/media Roms when you don't understand how the process works. And if you don't know how to increase the size of the /system. that is one of the most basic of processes needed to use non-data/media Roms too. Between the efforts of Roland, Gradular and Grimm and others, you have a wealth of information available to you. Please use it.

And just for the record, there are a couple of others here of late that are about at the same skill level as gaww. I'm not going to name names, but I think you know who you are. You need to follow the same path that I have suggested to gaww.

NT


----------



## Tooldogg

What size should I use and will my touchpad still boot up when I'm done or do I have to upgrade to a datarom? Where do I download the data rom to so I can use them when I'm done? Thanks for the help


Gradular said:


> You have not run a data increase yet. Follow mpgrimms thread at the bottom of post 2.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## nevertells

Tooldogg said:


> What size should I use and will my touchpad still boot up when I'm done or do I have to upgrade to a datarom? Where do I download the data rom to so I can use them when I'm done? Thanks for the help


Did you go read Mpgrimm's thread? Everything you need is right there. By any chance did you read my post to gaww just before yours?


----------



## Gradular

NT its worse on my xda thread.. people not reading at all even my own posts... @Tooldogg follow the link for mpgrimms thread and all ur answers are there. @gaww Tailor and my zips have the same chance of bricking ur tp as they do the same thing at the command level. Very little unless u reboot mid process.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## gaww

Gradular said:


> NT its worse on my xda thread.. people not reading at all even my own posts... @Tooldogg follow the link for mpgrimms thread and all ur answers are there. @gaww Tailor and my zips have the same chance of bricking ur tp as they do the same thing at the command level. Very little unless u reboot mid process.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


Thanks - that is the response I was looking for. I have been away from the TP for a year except for minor routine updates. So I read your thread and the others over on XDA more then once.

I have a habit of taking the path of least resistance, and on my latest (S4), I have had fewer issues dirty flashing (but including /system wipe) then many who start with a clean wipe (but yes - many of those DO NOT read enough before jumping in). So it could be said me bad for not blindly following the "wipe-wipe-wipe" admonishments over there, but I am satisfied with my own results.

So I have initially chosen that route here. As I have already said, at some point, I will most likely clean the TP up with a fresh start, but not now.

So thanks again for your response and thanks even more for your guide.

Update - just followed your OP, freed up some space on the USB (media) partition and then resized the Android partition to 600 I checked filesystem again after (don't recall if that was in the OP), and got the file structure warning. It took two tries to repair it (as it indicated it would), and then "Filesystem Check Passed".


----------

